#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-01
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> selam :)
<karmen> ubuntuda icon-hema paketini nasıl kuruyoruz
<karmen> ?
<karmen> thema*
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-02
<primeras> 20 metre ethernet kablosu kaç paradır?
<k_1> http://www.kablosu.net/Ethernet-Kablosu.aspx
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-03
<primeras> ssh tan bir sitenin ayda ne kadar trafik yediğini ve ne kadar alan kullandığını öğrenebilir miyiz?
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> ama webalizer ya da awstats gibi bir program varsa öğrenebilirsin
<Kartagis> gerçi ne kadar alan kullandığını ssh ile öğrenebilirsin
<Kartagis> du -h /sitenin/yolu
<primeras> 1.6M    site/wp-content/uploads/2010/07
<primeras> ne bu şimdi
<primeras> mesela böyle bir şey var Kartagis
<primeras> dosya boyutu değil mi
<Kartagis> o dosyalarin boyutu
<primeras> evet
<primeras> hitle mi çarpacam bunu :S
<Kartagis> onu bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> ama o sitenin toplam boyutu degil
<Kartagis> 2010 Temmuz ayinda yuklenen resim, muzik falan
<primeras> evet
<primeras> biliyorum
<primeras> access.log la öğrenbilir miyiz peki Kartagis
<Kartagis> access.log dosyasini analiz eden bir program yuklersen isin daha kolaylasir
<Kartagis> webalizer ya da awstats gibi
<gneral> selam
<gneral> http://i.imgur.com/BYr7Q.jpg
<gneral> neden böyle bir problemim var benim
<gneral> laptop masaüstüm normal,
<gneral> lcd tv böyle
<gneral> selam millet
<gneral> http://i.imgur.com/ww3vs.png
<gneral> niye böyle olmuş olabilir ekran
<gneral> sağ üst iki kere tekrar ediyor
<Kartagis> teknik olarak bir kere tekrar ediyor
<Kartagis> sağ tıkla kaldır
<gneral> ben şimdi gnome3 mü kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> bilmem, Yardım menüsünde bak
<gsezen> slm
<wingless> selam
<yusuf> s.a.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-04
<gneral> selam
<Kartagis> gneral: bi çıkıp girer misin?
<Kartagis> bir şey deneyeceğim
<gneral> tabi
<gneral> oldu mu Kartagis ?
<Kartagis> olmadı, gene de sağol
<Kartagis> şimdi dene
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> :)
<Kartagis> oldu
<gneral> evet
<Kartagis> demek ki # gerekiyormuş
<gneral> hm
<gneral> kvirc
<gneral> nasıl ?
<Kartagis> şimdi dene
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> sleep değerini yükseltmek gerek
<Kartagis> dene
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> evet oldu simdi :)
<Kartagis> yemedi
<gneral> biraz gec
<gneral> yazdı
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> neyse
<Kartagis> bu kadar kodlama yeter sabah sabah
<Kartagis> heh
<gneral> :)
<gneral> bir de kvirc deneyeyim
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> selam
<gneral> hm
<gneral> bu daha değişikmiş
<Kartagis> ne o?
<gneral> KVIrc
<Kartagis> evet değişiktir
<Kartagis> ama Mac için KVirc çok yavaş
<Kartagis> Mac kurmamı engelleyen iki nedenden birisi
<gneral> Mac mi kullanıyorsun şimdi Kartagis?
<Kartagis> hayır, şu anda Linux
<Kartagis> ama dizüstünü bırakmadan önce birkaç ay kullanmıştım
<Kartagis> burada ise sanal makine olarak var
<gneral> hiç mac kullanmadım
<gneral> güzel birşey olsa gerek :)
<Kartagis> evet güzel
<Kartagis> FreeBSD tabanlı
<Kartagis> hackintosh kullanıyorum ben
<Kartagis> onda ise bazı ethernet kartlarını tanıtmak için takla atmak gerek
<Kartagis> takla atıyorsun, bir de bir .plist dosyasını düzenliyorsun
<gneral> http://www.eksisozluk.com/show.asp?pt=hackintosh%2F4&t=hackintosh%2F%2314863590
<gneral> :)
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Kartagis> gneral: tekrar dene
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> xchat te /hop komutu çalışmıyor lakin bunda çalışıyor :)
<gneral> Eylül ayında ucuz fiyatlı iPhone 5 serisini çıkarmaya hazırlanan ABD’li teknoloji devi Apple’ın yeni nesil akıllı telefonlar için Tayvanlı üretici Pegatron’a 10 milyon adetlik bir sipariş verdiği ortaya çıktı.
<Kartagis> xchat'te cycle komutu var
<Kartagis> ucuz fiyat ne demek onu da anlamış değilim
<Kartagis> düşük fiyat olması lazım
<gneral> İnternette o şekilde yazıyor
<gneral> 1 geveze kullanıcı diyor ve beni işaret ediyor bu KVIrc bana :\
<gneral> bana fazlalık oldu
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-05
<mgokay> iyi geceler.. kubuntu kullanan var mı aranızda
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<Kartagis> selam krgeneral :)
<gneral> selam :)
<primeras> ubuntu 11.10 alpha
<primeras> çıkmış
<primeras> diyolar
<primeras> haberiniz olsun
<primeras> sevgili ubuntucu arkadaşlar
<gneral> hm
<gneral> alpha
<gneral> rc, beta dan önce mi sonra mı
<primeras> önce herhalde
<primeras> bilmiyom
<primeras> tam
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<primeras> as
<gneral> a,s,
<ahmetkanar> arkadaşlar ubuntu 11.04 te ne yaptım bilmiyorum ama ubuntuone çalışmıyo
<ahmetkanar> güncelleme yaptıktan sonra oldu kaldırdım kurdum düzelmedi
<ahmetkanar> sizdede aynı durum varmı
<primeras> he bi ara öyle biişi
<primeras> vardı
<primeras> sanki
<ahmetkanar> abi hala var düzelmiyor lanet şey
<ahmetkanar> :D
<gneral> güncelleyecek birşey bulamıyorum, canım sıkılıyor
<ahmetkanar> bugün 11.10 alpha 3 deneyim dedim ona kötü daha
<gneral> gnome3 nasıl deneyen var mı
<ahmetkanar> güzel olucak fedora 15 te denedim
<ahmetkanar> daha kullanışlı bir halde değil
<ahmetkanar> stabil çalışmıyor daha
<gneral> selam
<primeras> 11.10 da
<primeras> unity mi
<primeras> var
<gneral> pff
<gneral> adam gibi tema bulamadim ya
<gneral> var mi tema sitesi onerecek olan
<wingless> elementary kullan
<wingless> https://launchpad.net/~elementaryart/+archive/elementarydesktop
<gneral> evet
<gneral> elemantry oldukca guzele benziyor
<gneral> http://i.imgur.com/YqBRm.jpg
<gneral> benim masaüstüm neden böyle oluyor
<gneral> iki tane varmış gibi
<gneral> hayırlı iftarlar & hayırlı akşamlar
<gneral> görüşmek üzere
<etsw> iyi aksamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-06
<gneral> selam
<gneral> slm
<zafer> slm
<gneral> selam
<opus> iyi akşamlar emacs  bitlbee code 127 hakkında bilgisi olan var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-07
<etsw> ekran kartimin driveri en son versiyon mu nerden anlayabilirim ?
<OpUs> Merhaba.. emacs ile bitlbee ye bağlanamıyorum bilgisi olan var mı? var ise ona göre yaptıklarımı yazacağım
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<Fatih_M> acemi, orada mısın?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-07-31
<zack> merhaba arkadaşlar ubuntu da yeni sayılırım
<zack> ekran kartı yüklemesinde sorun yasadım
<zack> yardımcı olma imkanınız varmıdır?
<zack> #pardus (+cnt)
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-01
<BrozaC> slm
<Kartagis> selam BrozaC
<etsw> selam
<rgngl> etsw: selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-02
<hakan_ugur> slm
<Kartagis> selam hakan_ugur
<Kartagis> selam Ersin
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-03
<Ersin> deneme
<Ersin> .
<Kartagis> neden denemiyoruz?
<Kartagis> nasıl oldun Ersin?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-04
<BrozaC> slm
<etsw> as
<etsw> http://i.imgur.com/xkjKL.png
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-05
<fnoyanisi> salladım, varmış kanal ya
<etsw> pis windowscu
<neyn> eheh ya bugün kuracaðým ubuntuyu, zemin etüdü yapýyorum :)
<etsw> "kimlere soru sorabilirim" hmm
<etsw> o neymis lan ilk defa oyle bir quit msg gordum
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-29
<turgay> selam
<unpredictx1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<Kartagis> selam unpredictx1
<unpredictx1> Naıslsın
<Kartagis> gayet iyiyim, sen?
<unpredictx1> saol bende iyiyim
<unpredictx1> bişe sorucam debian da dil tamamen türkçe deil nasıl ayarlayabilirim
<Kartagis> LANG'ı değiştirmen gerekiyor
<Kartagis> gerçi ben hiç sonradan yapmadım
<unpredictx1> değiştirdim ama yine aynı
<Kartagis> bilgisayarı yeniden başlatman gerekebilir
<abdullatif> Merhabalar
<abdullatif> Kimse var mı
<cgural> dostlar, unity-2d'de masaüstünde anlık yakınlaştırma-uzaklaştırma yapmak mümkün mü?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-30
<ogny> gunaydin
<ogny> ahahaha
<ogny> pardon
<turgay> selam
<abdullatif> Merhabalar
<abdullatif> Kimse yok mu?
<turgay> vardır elbet birileri
<abdullatif> Pek aktif değil sanırsam ubuntu türkiye tayfası
<ogny> var la
<ogny> kimse yok mu? diyecegine
<ogny> sorunu sorsana agam
<abdullatif> Peki
<ogny>  -- Nicks #ubuntu-tr: [@ChanServ abdullatif f0und irfaN Kartagis mrmcan ogny
<ogny>          Shehrazad_ turgay
<ogny> bak bu kadar insan var
<abdullatif> Yanlış bir şey mi söyledim?
<ogny> yok yanlis degil
<ogny> nasil desem
<abdullatif> Benim bir sorunum var hesap bağlamalarında Google hesabımdan başka bir hesabımı bağlayamiyorum
<ogny> bir sey dediginde kimse cevap yazmiyosa hemen panikleme
<ogny> nerede
<ogny> android mi ubuntu mu
<abdullatif> Ubuntu da
<ogny> ubuntu'da hesap nasil baglaniliyor abi
<ogny> ben de su an ubuntu'dayim
<ogny> hic hesap baglamadim
<abdullatif> Sistem Ayarlarından
<abdullatif> Çevrimiçi Hesaplar var
<ogny> peki bu ne isine yariyor
<ogny> sistem ayarlari dedigin
<ogny> gnome-control-center olsa gerek
<ogny> bende gnome yok
<ogny> bi bakayim gerci
<turgay> ogny:  GOOGLE TÜM İŞLEMLER SENKRONİZE OLUYOR
<irfaN> "hesap bağlama" ne demek ben onu bile anlayamadım
<turgay> upps pardon
<abdullatif> Hesabım da ki kişilere direk erişmemi sağlıyor
<ogny> aha buldum
<irfaN> turgay, kavga varsa ip ver gelelim!!11!! :P
<ogny> online accounts
<ogny> add acount
<abdullatif> Daha önceki versiyon da bu sorunu yaşamamıştım
<ogny> abdullatif: direkt erismek derken
<ogny> tam hangi uygulama uzerinden
<abdullatif> 13.04  de bu problemle karşılaştım
<ogny> nautilus'tan mi
<abdullatif> Empathy
<turgay> irfaN:  bilgisayra bakmdan yzdığımdan başka işlerim var :D
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> empatyh'e baska hesap ekleyemedin yani
<ogny> ben weechat+bitlbee kullaniyorum aga
<abdullatif> Çevrimiçi Hesaplardan sadece google ekleyebiliyorum
<abdullatif> Diğerlerinde sorun çıkartıyor
<ogny> valla tarzim degil hoca
<abdullatif> An error acured loading page gibi bir şey diyor
<ogny> bitlbee'ye eklersen yardimci olurum
<abdullatif> bir bakayım
<turgay> bende manual kullanıyorum her şeyi
<turgay> e-postalarım dahi web üzerinden
<abdullatif> Benim ihtiyacım oluyor o yüzden manual kullanmıyorum genellikle
<ogny> ben de manuel'i pek sevmem ama gmail arayuzu manuel sayilmaz
<ogny> en iyisinden daha iyi
<abdullatif> gmail  bayağı geliştirdi ondan şüphem yok
<ogny> onun disinda irc icin weechat, im icin bitlbee
<ogny> terminal urxvt
<abdullatif> irc için şuan XChat kullanıyorum
<ogny> oo iyiymis
<irfaN> Türkiye'den bir arkadaş 185.14.184.122 a ping atıp response u pasteleyebilir mi?
<ogny> yapiyorum
<abdullatif> Şu bitlbee yi bir deneyeceğim
<abdullatif> Bir daha windowslu bilgisayar alırsam allah belamı versin valla
<turgay> kde -dolphin(dosya)-konversation(irc)-konsole(uçbirim)
<abdullatif> Unity kullanıyorum ben
<turgay> kde severim
<abdullatif> kde i pardus de denedim güzel ama yinede istediğim gibi değil
<turgay> abdullatif:  hangi sürüm denedin ?
<abdullatif> Bİrinci sırada Unity ikinci sırada ise OpenBox vardır benim için
<abdullatif> Cervus Elaphus
<ogny> abdullatif: terminal kullanir misin?
<ogny> irfaN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929978/
<abdullatif> Aslında neredeyse piyasada ki her dağıtımı denedim
<turgay> Kernel: 3.10.0-5-generic i686 (32 bit)
<turgay>            Desktop: KDE 4.10.97
<abdullatif> Pek değil
<irfaN> ogny, istanbul'da mısın?
<ogny> he
<irfaN> teşekkürler bu arada
<ogny> ttnet adsl
<ogny> est. abi
<abdullatif> Bende istanbuldayım
<abdullatif> Büyükçekmecede
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> 20milyondan biri gibi di mi
<ogny> afdasfsa
<irfaN> ğphıonrğgı
<irfaN> Dubai'den 500 ms felan çıkıyor, buranın altyapısında sorun var heralde
<irfaN> tırstmıştım bi an, düzgünmüş herşey
<ogny> pastebin tr.de calismiyo die acip bakmadim bile
<ogny> ciktiya
<ogny> ;d
<abdullatif> Ben süperonline kullanıyorum hiç bir sorunum yok
<ogny> asdgfsdfsa
<abdullatif> Gerçi bina da alt yapı kurulu ondan olabilir
<ogny> kazik be abi
<ogny> fiber mi
<abdullatif> Fiber
<ogny> ha o zaman degiyodur
<abdullatif> 100 mbps
<ogny> abdullatif: demin bi sey sorduydum
<ogny> terminal kullanmayi sever misin
<abdullatif> Pek değil demiştim ogny
<ogny> hadi ya
<ogny> ok
<ogny> o zaman bitlbee'yi salla hoca
<abdullatif> Ama daha sonra uğraşacağım terminalle ince bir şekilde
<ogny> empathy-pidgin-baska bir seyler vardir daha
<abdullatif> pidgini sevmedim
<abdullatif> empathy de de daha önceden sorun yaşamamıştım
<abdullatif> 13.04 Raring Ringtail da bu sorunla karşılaştım
<turgay> şuan 13.10 üzerindeyim
<abdullatif> Nasıl peki?
<turgay> güzel
<abdullatif> Benim debianda hoşuma gitmişti ama bazı intel tabanlı driverları kendi yüklemiyor diye gıcık kaptım
<turgay> LTS  desteği olan kde 4.11 var üzerinde
<abdullatif> Abi bilmiyorum ya Unity bana daha hoş geliyor
<abdullatif> ogny
<ogny> mesgulum
<abdullatif> Tamamdır
<ogny> buyur
<abdullatif> bu bitlbee
<abdullatif> de terminal tabanlı mı
<ogny> yes
<abdullatif> O zaman el atayım bir yerlerden başlamak lazım
<abdullatif> Bayramdan sonra eskişehirde bir iş var oradan gelecek para ile macbook proalmayı düşünüyorum
<abdullatif> Şuanda elimde dandik bir hp500 var
<ogny> yuuuuuh
<ogny> macbook ha
<abdullatif> Yeap
<ogny> macbook kullanan adam birakir linuxu
<ogny> cok gorduk linux kurucam diyip oooo mac cok iyimis la
<ogny> diye doneni
<abdullatif> Ben direk kararlar vermem
<abdullatif> Performanstan ödün veremem
<abdullatif> 1 saniyelik bir gecikmeyi bile kabul edemem
<abdullatif> Ve en önemlisi yoğun ve uzun çalışabilmem gerek
<ogny> duyan da arkadas
<abdullatif> Ama zaten şöyle bir var mac zaten kendi işletim sisteminde yüksek performansta çalışacak şekilde
<abdullatif> Ürettiriyor
<ogny> seni sansacak
<ogny> cern'de hadron carpistiriyor adam
<ogny> napican mk
<ogny> acican
<ogny> facebook chat twitter
<ogny> bik bik bik
<ogny> d:
<ogny> napican genom projesini mi klonluycan
<abdullatif> Ben bilişim teknolojileri öğrencisiyim ve tasarımcıyım
<ogny> hmmm
<abdullatif> Sence ne yapabilirim?
<ogny> sana mac/windowz lazim olur
<ogny> photoshop'la
<ogny> photoshop'layacan belli
<abdullatif> Çalışma alanım bir ev dizaynı olmayacak
<abdullatif> Tasarım alanında en küçük iş fabrika kurulumları olacak
<abdullatif> pic programla cart curt her dala atlıcam birden
<abdullatif> Ama şimdi bekleme vakti başka öncelikler var
<abdullatif> Thousand Foot Krutch - Learn To Breath buradakilere gelsin
<turgay> abdullatif:  kaçıncı sınıf
<abdullatif> Mesleki Açık Öğretim 3.sınıf
<abdullatif> Açıkçası okulumun berbat bir öğretim sistemi var
<abdullatif> Ağ Programlama okuyoruz güye
<abdullatif> Tek yaptığımız rj45 konnektör çakmak oldu kabloya
<turgay> oda  başarı
<ogny> d:
<ogny> bu oda mi basari?
<abdullatif> Ya hiç sorma abi ya, modülü açıyor kaçıyor hoca yazın bilmemkaçsayfalık mödül
<ogny> zooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor
<turgay> benimde  o tür şeyleri yapmışlığım var
<abdullatif> Nereden sorumluyuz
<abdullatif> Hepsinden
<turgay> onu çakmak için okula gerek yoktu,
<abdullatif> Onu çakmayı zaten öğrenmiştim
<ogny> o ayni zamanda
<ogny> aslinda sorumlu degilsiniz, sansi olan gecer
<ogny> anlamina da gelmiyor mu
<abdullatif> 6 yaşımda format atıyordum bizim eski pentium 3 e be
<ogny> sorumsuzlastirma politikasi yani bir nevi
<ogny> vay be
<abdullatif> Hayır bildiğin geçiriyorlar sınavda
<abdullatif> Heleki pazartesi günkü ders , adam tam .... ya
<abdullatif> Biz bir şey soruyoruz tersliyor
<abdullatif> Sınıfta ki kızlar soruyor hemen cevap veriyor
<turgay> ünvanı nedir ?
<ogny> hahaha
<ogny> hoca bildigin abaza mk
<abdullatif> Bizim taktığımız ünvanı mı yoksa resmi ünvan mı
<abdullatif> Bize modül yazdırıyor kendisi facebookta takılıyor hiç sorma
<turgay> resmi diyelim
<ogny> sizin unvan
<ogny> daha onemli la
<abdullatif> bilişim bölümü hocası
<ogny> resmi=yalan
<ogny> siz ne diyonuz
<ogny> .mbiti?
<abdullatif> bölüm başkanımız iyi adam onda sorun yok
<abdullatif> çarşamba günkü hocada öyle
<ogny> hem bilisime de uydu bit/byte
<turgay> banada lakap takmışlar
<ogny> ney diyolar
<abdullatif> Yok biz adama direk yavşak diyorduk
<ogny> d:
<ogny> iyimis
<ogny> turgay: ne diyolar D:
<ogny> leyla?
<turgay> inspection
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> karizmatik takiyolar
<abdullatif> Benim lakabım ilk okuldan beri deli
<turgay> birisi ağzından kaçırdı  :D
<ogny> awfegrhjfdgfadfgrshtrtgew
<abdullatif> lisedede aynıydı
<ogny> abdullatif: ne deliligini gorduler la
<abdullatif> İlk okulda sinir krizi geçirip 6 arkadaşımı hastanelik ettim
<ogny> adsfhmjhgfdsafbjhgfdsafsfdadfjkl;sreawearstdujgl
<ogny> 6sini birden mi
<ogny> sirayla mi
<abdullatif> Evet
<abdullatif> Yok hepsini birdenmiş
<ogny> vay be
<abdullatif> Ben bir halt hatırlamıyorum ki
<ogny> hmmmm
<ogny> raporun var mi haci
<ogny> ona gore
<ogny> ip'yi gizleyecem
<ogny> D:
<abdullatif> Kendime geldiğimde revirdeydim
<ogny> senin durum nasil?
<ogny> revirde
<ogny> zaiyat var mi
<abdullatif> Ellerim kızarmıştı bir de titreme vardı
<ogny> hahahahahaahaahaahaa
<ogny> 6 les var
<ogny> elleri kizarmis adamin
<ogny> dfghejgfdsafhsda
<abdullatif> Güzel bir şey değil
<ogny> evet
<ogny> takiliyom ben de
<ogny> kiziyosan soyle
<abdullatif> Pek kolay sinirlenen bir insan değil
<abdullatif> im
<ogny> peki olay oncesini hatirliyon mu abdullatif
<ogny> nasil oldu da
<abdullatif> Aksine aşırı sakinimdir
<ogny> o raddeye geldin
<abdullatif> Bir arkadaşım alper enseme bir tane vurdu sonrasını hatırlamıyorum
<ogny> demek geri kalan 5'i
<ogny> .ok yoluna gitti
<ogny> asdfghsfda<dfhgs<dzfg
<ogny> peki o andan sonra
<ogny> olup bitenlerle ilgili
<abdullatif> Etraftakilerin anlattıklarına göre ayırmaya çalışıyorlarmış
<abdullatif> Çocuğu sınıf girişinden arka sıraya kadar kafasını teklemeyerek sürüklemişim
<ogny> sordun mu ben ne yaptim, ne oldu peki diye?
<abdullatif> O anda diğer 5 kişi müdahele etmeye çalışmış
<abdullatif> Hatırlamıyorum dedim sınıftakilerde anlattı
<ogny> alper herhalde
<ogny> okulu birakmistir
<ogny> adsfgshdrs<dfghsfdf
<abdullatif> Hayır kardeşim demeye başladı çocuk
<ogny> vay be
<abdullatif> Ama benim sebebimle 2 kız okulu bıraktı
<ogny> bundan sonra benzeri vukuatin var mi?
<abdullatif> Bayağı var
<ogny> hmmm
<ogny> o zaman durum
<ogny> sakatmis abi
<abdullatif> Yine ilk okulda aslı ile neydi ya ikizler vardı işte
<abdullatif> Okulda bir dalga oldu
<abdullatif> Bu kıza yazdım gibi bir dedikodu
<abdullatif> Halbu ki ortada bir bok yok
<abdullatif> Kız bir gün tokatı bir çaktı
<abdullatif> Ogün bir şey yoktu
<abdullatif> Bir daha oldu
<abdullatif> Sonuncusunda istiklal marşı falan okuncaktı cuma günüydü
<ogny> bu kizlar senin mazini bilmiyorlar di mi
<abdullatif> Bir tokat daha attı
<abdullatif> Bilmiyorlar
<ogny> of of of..
<abdullatif> Kızı saçından tutara sürüklemişim
<ogny> sdfaghjgfsdadfhjgsfda
<ogny> direk wolverin oluyon
<abdullatif> Ondan sonra aileleri okuldan aldı kızlarını
<ogny> vay be...
<ogny> harbi korkmuslar
<ogny> simdi soracaklarimi harbi meraktan
<ogny> sorucam
<ogny> ama bu kanal log tutuyor
<ogny> istersen ozele gecelim
<abdullatif> Ben korkutmak istemedim
<abdullatif> Onlar kaşındı
<ogny> istemezsen de sormam
<abdullatif> Sorabilirsin
<abdullatif> https://www.facebook.com/aleria.selnija?ref=tn_tnmn
<abdullatif> Bu benim facebook hesabım
<ogny> ekledim ;)
<abdullatif> Kabul ettim
<ogny> hehe
<abdullatif> Burada böyle açıkca bahsetmem umarım yalnış anlaşılmamıştır
<ogny> hahaha
<ogny> olan oldu bosver
<abdullatif> Fazlası ile açık sözlü bir insanım da
<abdullatif> Detaylar her zaman için hoşuma gider, lakin şuanda kısıtlı bir toplumda da olsakda
<abdullatif> Bazıları için rahatsız edici bir şeyler teşkil edebilir, bu sebeple açıklamada bulundum
<ogny> iyi ettin hoca
<abdullatif> Ne demek her zaman anlayış içerisinde olmaya çalışıyorum, çoğu zaman bu anlayışın karşılığını bulamasamda
<abdullatif> Ben bir5 dakika yokum
<abdullatif> Merhabalar
<abdullatif> Tekrar geldim
<abdullatif> Burada 13.10 kullanan kimdi?
<abdullatif> ogny oradamısın
<ogny> yes
<abdullatif> Senin şu dediğin programın adı neydi
<abdullatif> b ile başlayan
<ogny> onu salla abi
<ogny> gerek yok ona
<ogny> bitlbee
<ogny> ama onu kullanman icin
<ogny> once xchat yerine
<ogny> xchat'le oluyor mu
<ogny> bi bakayim
<abdullatif> Ya benim çoklu erişime ihtiyacım var
<abdullatif> Facebook , Google, irc falan gibi aynı programdan
<ogny> oluyordur herhalde bununla
<ogny> ama ugrastirir seni
<abdullatif> Sorun değil ya öğrenirim senden
<ogny> http://emrah.com/notlar/debian_kurulum_notlari_wheezy.txt
<ogny> burada en altta
<ogny> yapilandirmasiyla ilgili notlar var
<ogny> sen weechat degil de
<ogny> xchat'te dene
<ogny> isim olmasaydi beraber bakardik ama
<ogny> su an malesef bakamiyorum
<abdullatif> xchat kullanıyorum şuanda
<ogny> tamma
<abdullatif> irc olarak
<ogny> tamam guzel
<abdullatif> Xchat den sadece irc değil mi?
<ogny> evet ama bitlbee girince devreye
<ogny> xchat'in icinde bir de
<ogny> gtalk-msn-facebook oluyor
<ogny> sanki oradaki arkadaslarin
<ogny> xchat'teki bir oda gibi
<ogny> #ubuntu-tr gibi mesela
<abdullatif> Tamam bitle yükledim
<abdullatif> Yanlız bu bayağı uğraştırıyormuş
<ogny> haha
<ogny> sakalimiz yok lafimiz dinlemiyosun
<ogny> "ama ugrastirir seni"
<abdullatif> Sakalla değil ya, bir bakayım dedim
<ogny> hee
<abdullatif> Bende sakal varda ne oluyor
<ogny> hehehe
<ogny> bende de var
<abdullatif> Yine dinleyen yok
<ogny> lafin gelisi d:
<abdullatif> Yok anladım yahu
<ogny> ;)
<abdullatif> Dur bir bakayım elverişli bir program var mı
<abdullatif> Tamamdır pidginle halletim
<thiras> themeforest uyeligi olan var mi?
<thiras> ogny, orda misin?
<ogny> yes agam
<ogny> themeforest bilmiim
<ogny> bi bakem
<ogny> benim uyeligim yokmus
<ogny> ama birkac kisiye sorarim yarina kadar beklersen
<thiras> valla abi
<thiras> eger bir uyelikle alabilyorsak temayi sorusuz
<thiras> ama theme basina ucret var sanirim
<thiras> emin degilim
<abdullatif> Herkese hayırlı geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-07-31
<magdur> şimdi mübarekler benim makina olağandan (windows a göre ) çok ısınıyor
<magdur> normal çalışma seyrinde bir el atın hele
<magdur> var mı burada hiç adem oglu
<magdur> yoksa beklentiye girmeyek
<magdur> neyse ben sahura gideyim gelirim imdi az sonra
<magdur> evet mubarekler burada mı yız
<magdur> #linux
<abdullatif> Günaydınlar
<magdur> hacılar iftar ettiniz mi
<turgay_> heya
<turgay_> sabah öğle akşam iftar sahur hepsi tamam
<magdur> ben da ha bekliyorum 1 saat var
<magdur> neyse hacı o değilde benim mobil modem ubuntu da çalışpmıyoru
<magdur> napsak
<magdur> kernel 3.2 de sanırım çalışıyordu sonra çalışış o çalışış bir daha çalışmadı münarek
<magdur> cevap yazsana mübarek
<magdur> ndn cvp yzmyrsn .s.s
<turgay_> arama motorlarında arama yaptın mı ?
<magdur> evet
<turgay_> kullanıdığın sürüm kaç
<magdur> şuıan uubntu 12,04 kurulu ama açıkçası kernel versiyonuna bakmayı bilmiyorumü
<turgay_> uname -a
<magdur> Linux as 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:32:08 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<magdur> sen yaz hacı ben ikindiyi kılam gelem
<magdur> buralardayım yani
<magdur> aslında eğer androidden bağlanabilirsem buraya gene gelirim
<magdur> turgay neden cvp yazmıyorsun
<magdur> bende giderim o halde .s.s.s.s.s
<abdullatif> ogny
<ogny> s.a
<abdullatif> Aleyküm Selam
<abdullatif> Müsaitsen özele geçelim mi
<irfaN> özel derken <3
<abdullatif> Sevişmicez herhalde ne oluyor aga
<irfaN> :)
<irfaN> eheh
<abdullatif> Bir duruma özel bir şey konuşmak
<abdullatif> De ogny müsait değil sanırsam
<irfaN> daraldım, takılacak yer arıyorum
<abdullatif> Niye daraldın
<ogny> evet ya
<ogny> koyu bi tartismanin icindeyim
<abdullatif> Konusu nedir
<abdullatif> Hey ogny
<abdullatif> Hey başkası
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-01
<abdullatif> ogny
<thiras> apachede her vhostum icin bir tane secure vhost acmali miyim? 443 https icin?
<thiras> yoksa tek ayarla hepsine gidebilir miyim?
<thiras> single ip multi domain
<ogny> selam
<ogny> abdullatif: naber
<ogny> simdi girdim thiras
<ogny> bkr tae
<thiras> birde dnsde direk ciplak kayitli domain
<thiras> www to non www yapabilir miyim dnsten?
<ogny> tek tek domainler icin dosya yaratacan domain.vhost
<ogny> yaparsin tabi
<ogny> domain A ip
<ogny> www.domain A ip
<abdullatif> İyidir ogny vaktin var mı?
<ogny> az var abi
<thiras> ogny, peki wwwyi karsilasin diye vhost acmak lazim mi?
<ogny> yok
<ogny> serveralias yaziyosun
<ogny> server alias domain.com
<ogny> pardon
<ogny> servername domain.com
<ogny> serveralias www.domain.com
<ogny> thiras: 2 sistem daha kur ama, isine yarar
<ogny> bir tane nginx caching yapsin
<ogny> bir de unuttum.. :(
<ogny> hah
<ogny> git kur
<ogny> sunucuda tum degisen dosyalari
<ogny> uzaktaki git'e at
<ogny> her dosya degisikligi yaptiginda
<ogny> degisen dosyayi uzaktaki git'e at
<ogny> boylece
<ogny> ne zaman nereyi degistirdigini gorursun
<ogny> bir de sunucu duserse
<ogny> yeni sunucu kurup hemen son dosyaalri git'ten cekip
<ogny> yeni sunucuyu ayaga kaldirirsin
<ogny> git icin gitolite kullaniyoruz. pratik
<ogny> uzaktaki git, yerel bilgisayarin olur
<ogny> diyelim bir site actin yeni
<ogny> site henuz ciplak haliyle git'e at
<ogny> daha sonra yedek alirken
<ogny> baska bir git deposu ac, oraya at
<thiras> cok iyi
<ogny> sifir site ile multimedya dosyalari olan site
<ogny> karismasin
<ogny> farki depolarda olsun
<ogny> bir suru icerik giriliyor ya
<thiras> evet mantikli
<ogny> yedekleri rsync'le yaparsin
<ogny> ve mysqldump
<thiras> evet rsync dusunuyordum
<thiras> hele bir kaldirayim adam gibi ayaga
<ogny> evet
<ogny> sunucuda bir suru degisiklik oluyor
<ogny> duzenli olarak git'e atmayinca
<ogny> neyi neden yaptigini unutuyorsun
<ogny> yeni bir site acarken her seyi tekrar dusunmen gerekiyor, zor oluyor
<ogny> bir de soyle yapiyoruz abi
<ogny> bir site talebi geldi ya
<ogny> sabit bir domain'de onun demosunu aciyoruz
<ogny> subdomain acarak
<ogny> mesela site1.thiras.com
<ogny> her sey yolunda giderse demo'yu begenirlerse felan
<ogny> dns kaydi isine giriyoruz
<ogny> ns'leri yonlendirmeleri vs
<ogny> hemen adamdan sunu sunu yap demiyoruz
<thiras> peki simdi bir sey soracagim
<ogny> sor basgan
<thiras> sitelerin hepsi httpde
<ogny> ;)
<thiras> mumkunse hepsini httpsye tasimak istiyorum
<thiras> htaccess ile mi yonlendirme yapayim
<ogny> o zaman .htacess evet
<ogny> ama hepsinde bu olacaksa
<ogny> yani bir ca'n varsa
<ogny> para verdiysen, multidomain
<ogny> ca=certificate authority
<ogny> .htacces yerine apache2.conf'a yaz
<ogny> tek tek yapmamis olursun
<thiras> iptables icin
<ogny> ama self signed certificate yapiyorsan
<ogny> herkesin hosuna gitmez bu durum
<thiras> syn syn-ack engelledim kullandigim tcp portlari actim
<thiras> gerisi drop
<thiras> biliyorum ya
<ogny> cok guzel
<thiras> parasiz imzali almak pek mumkun degil sanirim
<ogny> evet...
<ogny> thiras: hangi sehirdeydin ?
<ogny> izmir'de miydin ya
<thiras> izmri
<ogny> he
<thiras> aynen
<ogny> hatta
<ogny> unlu bir yerdeydin
<ogny> antakya'da da vardi ordan
<ogny> nereydi
<thiras> hatay :D
<ogny> haha
<ogny> ben anlattim miydi
<ogny> izmir'de askerlik yapiyorum
<ogny> acemi birligim de antakya'ydi
<ogny> izmir'de askeri hastanedeyim
<ogny> doktorun yanindan cikan cocuk
<ogny> surat 5 karis cikti
<ogny> dedik noldu neyin var
<ogny> dedi ki
<ogny> ya bana antakya'daki hastaneye gidicen dedi
<ogny> taa oraya nasil gidicem
<ogny> dedi
<ogny> ;d
<thiras> ajshakjshkjash
<ogny> d; baya gulmustuk, soyledik cocuga sevindi mk
<thiras> ahahahahf imana gelmistir duyunca
<thiras> ahahah
<ogny> d:D:
<thiras> xinitd yapayim mi
<thiras> gerek duymadim henuz ftp disinda hepsi calisir durumda zaten
<ogny> anaa
<ogny> centos'ta misin
<ogny> pii
<ogny> ;)
<thiras> hee direk lampli imaj vardi
<thiras> patlattim
<ogny> hahahahahaah
<thiras> acimadim
<thiras> pisman oldum sonradan da
<thiras> idare ediyoz
<ogny> bi tane centos'a baglanayiim bakalim powerdns ve nginx paketleri var mi
<thiras> nginx var
<thiras> powerdns i bilmiyorum
<ogny> nginx-extras ama
<thiras> zaten dns yok makinede
<thiras> disardan dns
<ogny> 2si de yok mk
<ogny> rpmforge ekli
<ogny> neyse pure-ftpd varmis
<thiras> o degilde
<thiras> simdi ben her vhost icin birde 443 mu yazacagim?
<ogny> bi bakayim hemen ona ya
<thiras> mecbur yazacaz gibi duruyor
<ogny> aynen
<ogny> birinde <VirtualHost *:443>
<ogny> digerinde <VirtualHost *:80>
<ogny> web icerikleri
<ogny> /var/www'de ayni yerde
<abdullatif> ogy faceye bir bak
<ogny> tmm
<thiras> tamamdir artik yazacaz ne yapalim
<ogny> abi direk
<ogny> cp -arp .vhost -ssl.vhost
<ogny> yaparsin
<ogny> virtualhost'u degistirirsin
<thiras> nasil ya anladim
<thiras> nerde verecez ki bunu?
<ogny>  /etc/apache2/sites-available/domain.vhost
<ogny> sonra bunu git'e at
<ogny> sonra da
<ogny>  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/domain.vhost'a sembolik linkle
<ogny>  sonra apache2ctl configtest
<ogny>  sonra apache2ctl graceful
<thiras> ilk olarak bende
<thiras> apache2 diye
<ogny> heheh
<ogny> httpd
<thiras> 2. tam olarak anlamadim ama sanirim burada config daha farkli
<ogny> weechat otomatik tamamliyor ya
<thiras> evet ama orada da yok
<ogny> ondan apache2 yaziyorum
<ogny> sende /etc/httpd/sites-available yok mu
<thiras> yani sadece conf'a tanimladim
<ogny> yoktu dogru
<ogny> onu direk
<thiras> dosya olarak vhost hic gormedim
<ogny> httpd.conf'a yaziyosun
<ogny> dogru
<thiras> copypaste yapacam ya
<ogny> .vhost tamamen alias yani
<ogny> baska sey de olur ama
<ogny> bu sende boyle degil
<ogny> tum siteleri httpd.conf'a yaziyon
<ogny> ne kil bir durum
<thiras> evet
<thiras> usenmesem acacam bir droplet daha tasiyacagim da
<ogny> nginx'te de durum ayni
<thiras> cok zor geliyo
<thiras> oo o zaman care yok yani bu ise?
<thiras> her turlu yazcaz yani
<ogny> centos'ta /etc/nginx/conf.d/virtual.conf'a yaziyon
<ogny> thiras: abi zor geliyosa
<ogny> bir panele gec
<ogny> ucretsiz en gelismisi
<thiras> httpd'de de vhost dosyasi ayri
<ogny> neydi adi
<thiras> dur bakayim
<ogny> ispconfig
<thiras> ha panel mi?
<ogny> onu dene kur bi vagrantbox'a
<ogny> he panel
<ogny> her seyi web gui'den yap
<thiras> ya 5 tane site var
<thiras> dns kosmuyor birde
<thiras> simdi onun icin dns kostur
<thiras> bir ton web kostur
<ogny> ;d
<thiras> SFTP SSH httpd nerdeyse configledim yani
<ogny> ben senin yerinde olsaydim
<ogny> elle yapardim
<thiras> oyle yapiyom zaten
<ogny> hic girmezdim panellere
<ogny> ;d
<thiras> dedigin dogru konustuk ya
<thiras> configleri bilmek lazim
<thiras> direk senin configlemen lazim daemon daemon
<thiras> daha saglikli
<ogny> aynen
<ogny> super
<ogny> 1 kere cekersin ama
<ogny> kafana gore duzenlersin
<thiras> aynen oyle
<thiras> o degilde acaba
<thiras> ServerName *:443 desem
<thiras> butun hepsine yedirir miyim?
<thiras> kucuk hesaplar :D
<ogny> haahahahaaha
<ogny> super
<ogny> denemeye deger
<ogny> ama bence
<thiras> aynen deneiyorum hemen
<ogny> <Virtualhost *:443><Virtualhost>
<ogny> kesebilecegin bir syntax degil
<ogny> BOYUN EG
<thiras> yok alti var zaten
<thiras> birde bir iki sey daha takildi kafam soracaktim
<thiras> loglari hepsini /var/log'a aktarayim degil mi?
<ogny> zaten oradalar ;)
<thiras> public_htmlin icinde kalmasin hic log?
<ogny> ama sitelere gore loglama yap
<thiras> bir kac tane custom tanimladigim varda
<ogny> yok kalmasin
<ogny>  /var icin disk eklersin ilerde
<thiras> sertifikalarida
<ogny> loglar lazim /var'da dursun
<ogny> evet
<thiras>  /opt/ssl mi ?
<thiras> yoksa /etc
<thiras> mi?
<ogny> sertifikalar /etc'de
<ogny>  /opt/ssl ne d;
<ogny>  /opt O_o
<thiras> eahahaheh enteresan bende oyle biliyorum da
<thiras> bir kac tane cert oradan cikti
<ogny> haahha
<thiras> aehahaeha kimin bilmiyom
<ogny> o centos bana nedense hep
<ogny> ata gibi geliyo
<ogny> linuxun atasi
<ogny> ama bugun
<ogny> demode
<ogny> :P
<thiras> evet demode gercekten
<ogny> bi de abi
<ogny> vagrant var onu da
<ogny> bununla baglantili degil ama
<ogny> kullandin mi hic
<abdullatif> Bu 13.10 u iyi yapmışlar
<thiras> yok bakiyorum simdi
<ogny> abi
<ogny> vbox-headless'in gelismisi
<ogny> hazir imajlari var
<ogny> indiriyosun bi komutla
<ogny> ssh'la erisecegin bir sanal makinan oluyor
<ogny> bir seyler deneyecegin zaman
<ogny> sistemleri bozmadan
<thiras> oha cok net
<ogny> deneyip imaji siliyosun
<thiras> ahahah cok iyi
<ogny> cok guzel
<thiras> hemen kurayim
<ogny> ;)
<thiras> yedirdim sanirim bu arada configi
<ogny> hadi canim
<ogny> inanilmaz
<ogny> thiras: hoca senin blog var miydi, orada yazsana bunu
<ogny> super
<thiras> yok ya sadece twitter
<thiras> acmak lazim aslinda
<ogny> hmmm
<ogny> thiras: amazon 1 yilligina ucretsiz ubuntu veriyo
<ogny> bu sunucuyu da oraya koyabilirsin
<ogny> bneim blog orada
<thiras> ooo cok iyimis
<thiras> sonrasinda ne kadar olacakmis fiyati?
<thiras> merak ettim bakayim
<ogny> sonra sokuyo tabi ki
<ogny> amazon bu ;)
<ogny> sonrasi icin
<ogny> herkes digitalocean'a kaydi abi
<ogny> fiyat/performans en iyi o su anda
<thiras> evet bende oradayim
<ogny> ;) D:
<thiras> siir gibi
<thiras> akiyor :D
<ogny> hahaha
<ogny> kendine key olusturup sunucuya public key'ini attin mi abi
<ogny> autologin olursun
<ogny> root login'i de kapat
<thiras> bir kullancii acti
<ogny> default portu degistir
<thiras> sudolu
<thiras> default portu degistirdim
<thiras> sadece 1 user var girbilen oda sudolu olan
<ogny> sunucuya sudo kurma abi
<thiras> problemli mi?
<ogny> o kullanici sadece login olmaya  yarasin
<ogny> login olduktan sonra bi s2m yapamasin ;)
<thiras> mantikli diyorsun
<ogny> aslinda problemli degil ama, saglama baglamak lazim ;)
<thiras> su anda bi default portlar
<thiras> birde ssh ve sftp acik
<ogny> ssh:22 sftp:21 degil di mi
<thiras> yok yok
<thiras> 50binlerde
<thiras> ikiside
<ogny> D:
<thiras> bu arada A yazdim
<thiras> www icin
<thiras> hala cozmuyor dns
<thiras> www ile yazinca
<ogny> dns'in nere
<ogny> telekom mu
<thiras> digitalocean
<ogny> farkli dns'lerden soyle sorgularsin bak
<thiras> ha benimkiler
<thiras> google dns
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> domain ne
<ogny> soyle bi bakayim
<thiras> thiras.net
<ogny>  nslookup
<ogny> > server 195.175.39.39
<ogny> Default server: 195.175.39.39
<ogny> Address: 195.175.39.39#53
<ogny> > thiras.net
<ogny> Server:  195.175.39.39
<ogny> Address: 195.175.39.39#53
<ogny> Non-authoritative answer:
<ogny> Name: thiras.net
<ogny> Address: 37.139.8.168
<ogny> www.thiras.net
<ogny> Server:  195.175.39.39
<ogny> Address: 195.175.39.39#53
<ogny> ** server can't find www.thiras.net: NXDOMAIN
<ogny> henuz ttdns'te devrede degil
<thiras> wwww	IN A	37.139.8.168
<thiras> boyle yazdim
<ogny> bi sn
<ogny> sonuna nokta koyuyo muyduk
<ogny> bi bakayim
<thiras> haaa evet olabilir
<ogny> yok yazmiyoz
<ogny> bu dns digitalocean'in sunucusu mu
<abdullatif> Crown Cardinals - Mind Motion
<thiras> evet
<ogny> thiras: bu nslookup'i kullanmak iyi oluyor
<ogny> server diyip dns sunucunun ip'sini yaziyosu
<ogny> bakiyorsun bakalim o dns sunucu cozebiliyor mu
<thiras> nslookup server 1234 gibi mi
<thiras> sonra domain
<ogny> once nslookup
<thiras> iyimis
<thiras> tamam tamam anlaidm
<ogny> 2.satirda server 1234
<ogny> pratik harbi
<thiras> simdi soyle bir durum var
<abdullatif> Thousand Foot Krutch - Move
<thiras> *:443 diye yazdim servernamei
<thiras> calisiyor lakin documentroottan patliyor
<ogny> configtest yaptin mi
<thiras> documentroot ~ verdim yemedi
<thiras> kaldirincada main serveri donduruyor
<ogny> sen vim kullanmiyo musun
<thiras> kullaniyom
<thiras> hep vim kullaniyorum
<ogny> niye oyle kucuk hesap yapiyon
<thiras> :D cok unuttum vim'i
<ogny> direk v ile alip 5 p yap
<thiras> kullanmaya kullanmaya
<ogny> v yap o kadar satiri tara
<ogny> y ile yank et
<ogny> 5p yap
<ogny> 5 kere bassin
<ogny> domain adlarini duzelt
<thiras> mantikli
<thiras> https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/NameBasedSSLVHosts
<thiras> simdi buldum
<thiras> As a rule, it is impossible to host more than one SSL virtual host on the same IP address and port.
<thiras> haydiii
<heartsmagic> iyi geceler
<thiras> iyi geceler
<ogny> eyv. size de
<ogny> ben koptum biraz
<ogny> is cikti kusura bbakmayin
<thiras> digitalocean da birde multi ip olsa
<thiras> cok iyi olabilirdi\
<turgay> selam
<abdullatif> Aleyküm selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-02
<alquirel> !op
<thiras> ogny, orda misin?
<ogny> yes
<ogny> thiras: ^^
<thiras> hah :)
<thiras> su git olayini nasil kuruyoruz
<thiras> bakindim ama bulamadim
<ogny> bulursun la
<ogny> gitolite installation
<ogny> bu kadr
<ogny> ;)
<thiras> hah tamam baiyom
<thiras> bu bir tane program vardi neydi o?
<thiras> yani sanal makine benzeri gibi
<ogny> git mi
<ogny> vagrant
<thiras> hah
<thiras> tamam ona atayim
<thiras> onuda*
<ogny> hehe
<turtleblues> selam
<ogny> a.s
<abdullatif> as
<turgay> selam
<ogny> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-03
<unpredictx> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<abdullatif> Bu ubuntunun kendi telefonu şuan satışta mı?
<lessent> herkese iyi akşamlar..
<ogny> eyv. lessent sana da
<lessent> nasılsın ogny, ?
<ogny> iyi baba sen nasilsin
<lessent> iyiyim ben de sağolasın..
<ogny> naptin
<lessent> moraller keyifler nasıl?
<ogny> iyi abi
<lessent> iyi valla iş güç koşturmaca.. okul başladı bizim.. seminerler falan devam ediyoruz..
<ogny> ne semineri la
<ogny> amma yogunsun yine
<lessent> tatil bitti anlayacağın..
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> guzelmis
<lessent> :)
<lessent> sen neler yapıyosun?
<lessent> geçenlerde sana blogla ilgili soru sorcaktım yakalayamadım bi türlü seni..
<ogny> iyi baba
<ogny> baksana bloga
<ogny> canavar gibin oldu
<lessent> aynen :)
<ogny> eyv.
<lessent> ben de bi blog sitesi oluşturmak istiyorum yaptığım çalışmaları falan paylaşmak adına.. seninki gibi profesyonel olmasına gerek yok.. projeleri fotograflayıp altına açıklama ve açık kaynak kodları ya da devre tasarımları falan paylaşmak istiyorum.. tavsiye edebileceğin hazır blog sitesi var mı?
<ogny> he
<ogny> senin dedigin
<ogny> thumblr abi
<ogny> fix
<ogny> butun image siteleri
<ogny> orda tutuluyo
<ogny> neden bilmiyorum, herhalde statik o da
<lessent> çok şatafat oluyo onlarda :)
<lessent> sadece bişey olması lazım..
<lessent> sade *
<abdullatif> Merhabalar
<lessent> Merhaba abdullatif
<abdullatif> Bir şey soracağım bu Ubuntu telefonu şuan satışta mı?
<ogny> bildigim kadariyla tr'de satisi yok
<lessent> evet.. internetten fiyatı kendiniz belirleyip sipariş veriyorsunuz ama tr de var mı bilmiyorum..
<ogny> lessent: abi simdi bu senin dedigini tekrar okudum
<ogny> dogru durust anlamamisim basta
<ogny> bu senin dedigin bence tam olark
<ogny> github.com
<lessent> hmm..
<ogny> ornekler gostereyim mi
<lessent> olur
<abdullatif> Türkiyede zaten hep gereksiz şeyleri satarlar
<lessent> 4 gm ram var
<lessent> :D
<abdullatif> Shipping varmıdır peki_
<ogny> hehe
<abdullatif> 128gb hardisk var
<lessent> gümrüğe takılır büyük ihtialle
<ogny> telefonda sakat abi shipping
<ogny> patlar
<lessent> aynen..
<abdullatif> Gidip yurt dışından al gel diyorsun he
<lessent> 800$ falandı en son..
<ogny> valla tanidik varsa
<ogny> girip cikan biri pasaportuna yazdiracak
<lessent> gidip gelmene gerek yok.. pasaportun varsa işletebilirsin..
<abdullatif> Kampanyaya 760 dolar mı ne yazıyordu
<ogny> tizen os da yayinlandi
<ogny> firefox fiyat kirar
<ogny> hemen almayin
<abdullatif> Oho daha pasapırt çıkarmadım
<ogny> rekabet cok
<ogny> bende de yok valla
<lessent> onlar ilk satışlar.. ilk 600$ civarında başladı.. şu an 800 flan olmuştr..
<ogny> lessent: https://github.com/berkerpeksag
<ogny> bi bak bakalim
<lessent> peki..
<ogny> notes var blog var kodlar var
<abdullatif> tizen in o kadar çok tutucağını zannetmiyorum
<abdullatif> Firefoxta görünüş itibari ile pekte bir hoşnutluk uyandırmıyor
<abdullatif> Kullanım kolaylığı nasıldır bilemem
<abdullatif> Tizen bildiğin android çakması olmuş
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> rekabet olsun da
<ogny> bu arada
<ogny> seyi duydum
<ogny> google nexus7'yi
<ogny> tableti
<abdullatif> Ubuntu bildiğin kendi stilinden şaşmamış , telefonda ki sistem bilgisayarda ki neredeyse birebir aynı
<ogny> 10" u da olabilir
<abdullatif> Buda kullanım kolaylığını arttırıyor
<ogny> 2 kat kaynak ekleyip yeniden yayinlamis
<ogny> yani cok iyi donanimla bir nexus tablet de alabilirsin
<ogny> cok da ucuz
<lessent> aynen bu tarz gibi.. ama tr olması lazım..
<ogny> illa telefon sart mi
<abdullatif> tablet şahsen bana saçma geliyor
<abdullatif> bilgisayarımı mac den alıcam
<abdullatif> Telefonumu ubuntudan alırım
<abdullatif> İşimi ney görüyorsa onu alırım
<ogny> haa iyi
<abdullatif> Müzik çalar istesem sony alırım
<abdullatif> Kasa bilgisayar istesem asusden toplama yaparım
<lessent> ogny, bu tarz ama tr olması lazım.. mesela senin site var ya.. o sadelikte.. konu başlıklarını katagorileme imkanı vermesi lazım mesela.. konuları konu başlıklarına etiketleyip o başlıklar altında toplayıp daha kullanışlı hale getirmek istiyorum.. thumblr çok karışık.. her yerde foto var.. oyle değil abi.. mesela senin düz yazıların altında 2 veya 3 tane resim oldugunu düşün konuyla alakalı.. bir de zipli klasör ek
<ogny> lessent: e iyi abi o zaman
<ogny> kur octopress canavar gibi
<lessent> :D
<lessent> domain almakla server kurmakla uğraşmak istemiyorum..
<lessent> ubuntu mess mi ne vardı.. o şekilde bişey yapılabilir gerçi octopressle
<ogny> haa sen
<ogny> mesela sey istiyorsun
<ogny> blogspot.com wordpress.com ggibi
<ogny> bir yerden host edilecek
<lessent> olabilir..
<ogny> valla abi senin
<ogny> dedigin gibi
<ogny> guzel temalar var
<ogny> wordpress'te
<ogny> lessent: ^^
<ogny> bir tane bakayim mi
<ogny> ornek
<ogny> oD:
<lessent> http://www.barissamanci.net/
<lessent> mesela bu adam harika yapmış..
<lessent> kastettiğim şey bu işte..
<ogny> Tasarım ve Programlama Barış SAMANCI
<ogny> Her hakkı saklıdır.
<ogny> barissamanci.net  ©  2010-2013
<ogny> hasssssiktir lan
<ogny> ;-)
<ogny> biri buna copy-left'ten bahsetsin abi
<ogny> lessent: bakalim kaynak koduna
<lessent> dediği blog bu tarz katagorize edilebilen olması lazım.. anladın sen.. ;) sade yani.. seninki gibi dicem de onun için server kurmak lazım falan o kadar detaylı uğraşmak istemiyorum..
<ogny> <!-- Bu sitenin tasarımı ve kodlaması Barış Samancı tarafından yapılmıştır. Tümü veya herhangi bir kısmı kopyalanamaz -->
<ogny> <!-- Bu sitedeki tüm çalışmalar ve yazılar Barış Samancı'ya aittir. Tümü veya herhangi bir kısmı kopyalanamaz -->
<ogny> <!--        barissamanci.net © 2010 - Tüm hakları saklıdır.      -->
<ogny> mk beyinlisi
<lessent> :D
<lessent> elemana takılma kardeşim :)
<ogny> D;
<ogny> abi
<ogny> dur az
<lessent> ehhehe :D
<ogny> bak guzel bi wp temasi bulalim
<ogny> bu artize
<ogny> killandim
<lessent> word press mi?
<ogny> h
<ogny> he
<lessent> çok fazla reklam var dedi geçen gün biri..
<ogny> ne reklami lan
<ogny> ;d
<lessent> istediğin temayı parayla satın alabilirsin ancak falan dedi
<lessent> :D
<ogny> ohooo
<ogny> amma yemis seni ya
<lessent> para verecek olsam kendim server kurarım
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> haa bu arada
<ogny> vaktin var misenin?
<lessent> 50 lira falan senelik.. uğraşmak istemiyorum..
<lessent> vakit yok işte..
<ogny> ok
<lessent> o yüzden hazır tema üzerinden..
<lessent> text yazı ve foto upload edip ayrıca zipli dosyaları eklenti şeklinde suncam o kadar..
<lessent> blogspot nasıl?
<ogny> 2si de super
<ogny> blogspot da wordpress.te
<ogny> blogspot da wordpress de
<lessent> sence dediğim şeye hangisi daha yakın? kullanım kolaylığı açısından falna?
<ogny> bana sorarsan senin istekler wordpress gibi
<ogny> lessent: az vakti varsa
<lessent> zipli dosya görüncek mi aşagıda mesela?
<ogny> http://jekyllbootstrap.com/pages.html
<ogny> bu var
<ogny> ama zip dusunmedim bilmiyroum cunku
<ogny> yapilabiliyor mu
<ogny> digerlerinde yaparsin
<ogny> jekyll bootstrap yerine
<ogny> twitter bootstrap var
<ogny> az bekle
<ogny> http://twitter.github.io/bootstrap/
<ogny> ama bu da kasar
<ogny> gerek yok
<ogny> lessent: github hesabin var mi
<lessent> yok
<ogny> zip mi var mk
<ogny> zipi felan unut
<lessent> :D
<ogny> ac bi github
<ogny> oraya commit edersin kodlari
<ogny> github'in blog destegi de var
<ogny> http://jekyllbootstrap.com/usage/jekyll-quick-start.html
<ogny> USERNAME.github.com
<ogny> boyle bir blogun oluyor
<ogny> lessent.github.com
<lessent> hmm..
<ogny> bir kac ornek bakalim
<ogny> aklina yatarsa
<ogny> http://jekyllbootstrap.com/usage/deployment-and-hosting.html
<lessent> hm.. denemek lazım..
<ogny> http://jekyllbootstrap.com/
<ogny> cok guzel ya
<ogny> aslinda octopress'e gerek yoktu
<ogny> ama oyle oldu napalim
<ogny> jekyll yetyor
<ogny> https://github.com/plusjade
<ogny> yapan pic de bu
<ogny> suna bak mk
<ogny> 16 mi yasi kac mk
<ogny> ;)
<lessent> :D
<ogny> http://ruhoh.com/
<ogny> bi pic de gelistirmis bu isi
<lessent> resim eklenmiyo ama sanırım buna
<ogny> onu gordun mu
<ogny> ekleniyo lan
<ogny> ama nasil ekleniyor
<ogny> bilmiyorum
<ogny> ben genelde linkliyorum
<ogny> en kotu
<ogny> dropbox'a eklersin
<ogny> oradan linklersin
<ogny> nolucak
<lessent> hmm.. olabilir..
<ogny>  Open SourceMIT license.
<ogny> o senin deminki baris
<ogny> gibi degil
<ogny> mk
<lessent> :D
<lessent> ya benim umrumda olmaz adamın egosu :D
<ogny> http://ruhoh.com/assets/media/first-post.jpg
<lessent> açık kaynaktan çakmıştır :D
<ogny> bak abi
<ogny> demek ki ekleniyo
<lessent> aynen..
<ogny> elin oglu en son teknolojiyle en iyisini yapar
<ogny> kodu acar herkes nasiplensin ve gelistirsin
<ogny> bizim mallar dandik bi s2 yapinca
<lessent> :D
<ogny> hemen kapar ne oldum delisi mk
<lessent> ya işte ben tr olmasını bu yüzden istiyorum.. ingilizce bilen adam zaten bişeylerin farkındadır..
<ogny> ney tr olucak
<ogny> menuler mi
<lessent> bi de bu siteye yönlendireceğim insanların %99 u meslek lisesi öğrencileri olacak..
<lessent> aynen..
<ogny> abi
<ogny> sen nasil istersen
<ogny> eger oyleyse
<ogny> bence google
<ogny> cunku onun izleme araci var
<ogny> google site izleme
<ogny> bu adamlarin %90'inin gmaili vardir
<ogny> siteni izlerle
<ogny> rss vs. de ugrasmaz kimse
<ogny> guzel olur
<ogny> muhtmelen google drive'la entegredir
<ogny> zipler gonderirsin
<lessent> yani blogspot mu diyosun?
<ogny> evet
<ogny> blogspot en az ugrasip en fazla verim alacagin o
<lessent> anladım..
<lessent> baktım işe yarıyo server kurup bootstrap kurarız..
<lessent> yada oktopress sen yardımcı olursan..
<ogny> bootstrap icin lessent.github.com
<ogny> yeterli
<ogny> github hesabin olmasi yeterli
<ogny> sunucuya gerk yok
<ogny> benim sunucu beles
<ogny> ondan bole kullaniyorum
<lessent> hmm..
<ogny> ;)
<lessent> github ı 2 hafta sonra falan deniyeyim oyleyse ben..
<ogny> he
<lessent> bu aralar hiç vaktim yok.. ne zamandır irc giremiyorum bile..
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> napiyon la
<ogny> goren de
<lessent> bakma kafam durdu da dağılsın diye açayım dedim şimdi :)
<ogny> hadron carpistiriyor diyecek
<lessent> hehhe :D
<ogny> genom projesini mi yaziyon bastan
<ogny> ne vakitsizlik bu boyle
<lessent> python ile mobil işletim sistemi yapıyorum :P
<ogny> hahahahaahahahaahah
<lessent> keşke yapsalar ama :D
<ogny> python ile uzay mekikleri icin simulator yazdim
<ogny> ama derleyemedim...
<ogny> d:
<lessent> :D
<lessent> en çok duymak istediğim şey şu an için pardusu mobilleştirdik demeleri..
<ogny> D:
<ogny> neden ki
<abdullatif> İçerdeydim geldim
<ogny> he
<ogny> hg.
<lessent> tr işletim sistemimiz yok adam gibi.. keşke mobil olsa..
<lessent> hoşgeldin..
<ogny> abi
<abdullatif> Hoş buldum
<ogny> tr os ne la lessent
<ogny> tr dedigin bir locale
<ogny> herhangi bir os'a kur kullan
<ogny> turkler os yapamiyor diyorsan
<ogny> ne yapiyoruz ki os yapalim
<ogny> ;)
<lessent> :D
<lessent> onu kastetmedim abi..
<abdullatif> Pardus bile mok gibi abi
<ogny> :D
<abdullatif> Ne bekliyorsun bizimkilerden
<ogny> pardus bir fanteziydi simdi kabus oldu herhalde
<abdullatif> Bırak ya bizimkilerden bir halt olmaz
<lessent> :D
<abdullatif> Bak senelerdir dünya os kullandım hepsini denedim nerdeyse
<abdullatif> Japonlarınkini bile kullandım
<lessent> sözde fatih projesinde kullanılacaktı..
<ogny> turbo'yu mu
<ogny> denedin abdullatif
<abdullatif> Hee
<ogny> vay mk
<ogny> belesi mi
<lessent> :D
<abdullatif> Dur bakayım şimdi beleş mi, paralı mı yaptılar ki?
<ogny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbolinux
<ogny> bunu mu
<abdullatif> Ha bu
<ogny> vay vay vay
<ogny> nasil bu
<ogny> anlatsana az merak ettim
<ogny> oha sitede direk tizen os reklami var
<ogny> ;)
<lessent> :D
<ogny> http://www.turbolinux.com/
<ogny> tizen koreli diye biliodum ama
<lessent> paralı mı bu?
<ogny> paraliydi ya
<ogny> bak sag tarfta
<ogny> online shop var
<ogny> ;d
<abdullatif> Allah allah ne zaman paralı yaptılar bunu
<lessent> zaten bi tek onu anladım sayfada :D
<ogny> d:
<ogny> https://www2.turbolinux.co.jp/shop/
<ogny> ben 2007'de pardusla basladim
<ogny> linuxa
<ogny> o zamandan beri biliom
<ogny> bu paraliydi
<ogny> ama evveliyatini bilemem
<abdullatif> Pardus ne abi ya
<ogny> D:
<lessent> ben knoppix le başladım 2003 falandı sanırım..
<ogny> :D:D:D:
<ogny> 2003 vay be
<lessent> o sürümü hala var cd de ama çizilmiş startx yazınca takılıo
<ogny> sadfasfasdfsadf
<abdullatif> O zaman benim kurduğum demo falanmıydı la
<ogny> olabilir
<lessent> live di hem de :D
<ogny> abi vmware edition'u bile
<ogny> parali ya
<ogny> 49,350 円
<lessent> yok artık :D
<ogny> kac gayme?
<abdullatif> ben trlinux la başladım
<ogny> valla
<lessent> hehehhe :D
<abdullatif> Version 1.0
<ogny> trlinux ney
<ogny> truva mi
<lessent> benim mi?
<ogny> yok
<abdullatif> Bizimkilerin ilk linuxu
<abdullatif> Yok truva değil
<lessent> pardon..
<ogny> trlinux=truva mi oluyor noluyo
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> bilmiyorum hic onu
<abdullatif> Devamı olarak onu mu yaptılar bilmem
<lessent> ben de duymadım..
<ogny> lessent: 2003'ten beri bilfiil kullaniyon mu linux?
<abdullatif> Benim dediğim bayağı eski
<ogny> haa dogrudur
<abdullatif> 1998 daki pentium 3 bilgisayarıma kurmuştum
<lessent> yok hayır.. 2 sendir kullanıyorum birfiil..
<ogny> haha
<ogny> 2003'te basladim
<ogny> 2003'te birakip
<ogny> 2011'de basladim yine
<ogny> d:
<ogny> diyosun
<lessent> yok yok :D devamlı takipteydim de windowstan vazgeçemiyordum
<ogny> vaov
<ogny> windowz ne ya
<ogny> windowz8'i
<lessent> meslek icabı çizimler falan çalışmıyodu
<ogny> parayla satiyolar ya
<ogny> doveceksin onlari
<lessent> problem çıkıyodu..
<ogny> dalga geciyolar herhalde
<lessent> 500 küsurdu
<abdullatif> Benim size tavsiyem türklerin yaptığı hiç bir şeyi kullanmayın
<ogny> d:
<ogny> haah
<abdullatif> Ben ubuntu kullanırken bile paket kaynaklarını merkezden alıyorum
<abdullatif> tr den değilo
<ogny> d;
<lessent> pro 500+ dandik 300+ liraydı
<ogny> hahahaa
<ogny> cok fena milleti mallastiriyolar ha
<abdullatif> Microsoft işletim sistemlerine de para vermene gerek yok ki
<ogny> heeh
<abdullatif> Cracke falan hiç gerek yok
<lessent> abi bilgisayar alıyosun 1500 e 3 te 1 i windowsa ödüyosun parayı :D
<ogny> vay be
<abdullatif> Yükle bir kaç kod gir satın almış gibi gözüküyorsun
<abdullatif> Öyle zaten paranı geri alabilirsin ama
<abdullatif> Dava açıp
<abdullatif> Ben windows kullanmak istemiyorum diyip
<ogny> kimse acmamistir o davayi
<abdullatif> İşletim sisteminin parasını geri alabiliyorsun
<ogny> millet ugrasmak istemiyo
<abdullatif> Açan oldu
<lessent> sen ben biliyoruz da millet facebooka girmek için alıyor bilgisayarı
<ogny> d:
<ogny> facesayar mk
<lessent> :D
<lessent> aynen a.q
<ogny> d:
<abdullatif> Bir adam açtı ve kazandı zaten kanunlarda da var
<ogny> o adam tek iste tr'de
<ogny> enki
<ogny> neydi adi
<ogny> baska enki yok!
<abdullatif> Bizimkiler abi işgüzarı sevmiyor
<abdullatif> Osman bizi ışınla
<ogny> chrome'da otomatik tammlama var ya
<ogny> www. yazdim
<abdullatif> pfff makina soğuk
<ogny> facebook'u getirdi
<lessent> cd yi geri almışlardır adamın elinden :D o da formata kadar kullanır bilgisayarı :D sonra mahallenin internet kafecisine formatı çaktırır tamam işte :D
<ogny> d:
<abdullatif> Her yere ışınla gidilmez
<ogny> haha
<abdullatif> Işınlamı doğdun iki dakikalık yer yürüyün yav
<abdullatif> Işını bol bulduk saçalım yok ya
<ogny> ahah
<abdullatif> Birde işe karışanlarda olacak
<abdullatif> Kaptan niye tam güç vermiyorsun?
<abdullatif> Yok böyle iyi
<abdullatif> Niye çok mu yakıyor?
<abdullatif> Bence yol müsait kaptır gidelim yani
<lessent> osym şifreleri zorlaştırmak için özel karakter kullanın falan yazmış.. büyük harf küçük harf duyarlılığı eklemiş, sayı rakam girdiriyor
<lessent> şifre kaybettimi tıklıyosun
<lessent> face bilgilerini soruyor :D
<ogny> fgrshfdsafhgsaghsafhg
<abdullatif> osym g.tümü ye
<ogny> face authentication ha
<lessent> dogum tarihin, dogum yerin falan... :D
<abdullatif> Bir insan niyetini bu kadar belli eder mi ya
<abdullatif> öys
<abdullatif> öğrenci yerleştirme sınavı
<ogny> http://www.elverisli.com/index.php?route=information/contact
<ogny> size guvenilir geldi mi
<ogny> bana gelmedi acikcasi
<lessent> :D
<lessent> izmirde
<ogny> he
<ogny> izmir yazmamis adam
<lessent> gidip görmek lazım
<ogny> alan kodundan anliosun
<lessent> aynen :D
<ogny> ;d
<abdullatif> Abi şu türklerin yaptığı linuxlar
<abdullatif> Bir kere şundan berbat
<abdullatif> Birincisi niye piyasada olan bir masaüstü arayüzünü kullanıyorsun
<abdullatif> Kendi arayüzünü yaz be adam
<ogny> aslinda iyiydi ya
<ogny> arkasini getiremediler
<abdullatif> Bende abdullatif os diye yaparım öyle yani
<lessent> startos var cok begenmiştim deneyin derim..
<ogny> vaaay
<lessent> elementary os de deneyin..
<abdullatif> kde, openbox, cinnamon hepsini koy gitsin
<ogny> deneyelim ya
<ogny> lessent: sen ubuntu mu kullaniyon?
<lessent> evet
<abdullatif> elemantary de denedim
<ogny> startos debian based mi
<lessent> ubuntu-debian
<ogny> elementary'i de ovuyolar
<lessent> evet..
<ogny> systemd hazir geliyo
<ogny> startos'ta
<lessent> kendileri ubuntu dan devşirme yapmışlar..
<ogny> bu baya iyi
<abdullatif> debian tam  sinir bir şey zaten
<ogny> hahaah
<ogny> niye ya debian candir
<abdullatif> Sadelik istiyorsan OpenSuSe abi
<abdullatif> debian a nah çeker OpenSUSE
<lessent> http://www.startos.org/
<lessent> http://elementaryos.org/
<ogny> ya deneyelim dedim de
<ogny> hayatta denemem
<ogny> debian var bende
<lessent> heehhe :D
<ogny> 7.1 wheezy
<ogny> candir
<lessent> virtual de dene
<ogny> bitti abi
<ogny> cok acayip ya
<ogny> denemem
<ogny> deneyecek olsam
<lessent> :D
<ogny> freebsd denerim
<ogny> ki arada deniyoryum
<abdullatif> start os bildiğin çakma os gibi olmuş be
<ogny> farkli sistem cunku
<abdullatif> freebsd olabilir bak
<abdullatif> Nasıl olsa mac os x in tabanı
<lessent> donanım üretecek teknolojimiz olmadığından işletim sistemi de üretemeyiz zaten.. ama donanım üretsek ona en uygun kernelleri yazabiliriz.. mac os dediğin olay tam olarak bu..
<abdullatif> Benim diğer tabanlardan tavsiye edebilecğeim
<abdullatif> http://luninuxos.com/
<abdullatif> Bu olur
<ogny> guzel tespit lessent katiliyom
<ogny> bakalim neymis bu
<abdullatif> Bırak ya casper bile güya türkiyenin prestiji
<ogny> hahahaha
<abdullatif> Bedava verseler almam en iyisi dedikleri bilgisayarlarını
<abdullatif> Donanım uyumluluğu diye bir halt yok
<abdullatif> Bas parçaları çinde gitsin
<ogny> ;d
<tengiz> kim demiş teknolojimiz yok diye
<abdullatif> He prestij mi
<abdullatif> monster ı bilirsiniz?
<abdullatif> Sırasıyla benim aklımda laptop olarak bahsederseniz şunlar
<tengiz> türkiyede çip üretimi 70li yıllarda başladı
<abdullatif> 1.Apple 2.Sony Vaio 3.Alienware 4.Asus G series
<lessent> aselsan bünyesinde.. satışta değil ki..
<abdullatif> Ona bakarsan dünyada uçak üretiminde ileri sıradaydık
<lessent> bu arada sony ultrabook u bi görün..
<abdullatif> Sonra firmayı amerikaya sattık
<lessent> dokunun en azından :D
<ogny> hmm
<abdullatif> Gördüm dokumdum hayran kaldım
<ogny> valla ben usb'den calisiyroum
<ogny> notebook kasa vs. farketmiyor
<ogny> nerede makina var cokuyorum
<ogny> ;)
<lessent> live mi kullanıyosun?
<ogny> yo sistem var boot ediyorum
<ogny> usb'den
<lessent> hmm..
<lessent> anladım..
<ogny> ;0
<abdullatif> Sizin çöpünüz benim geleceğim diyeyim bende o zaman
<lessent> o da iyimiş..
<abdullatif> İntel pentium 3 bilgisayarım hala gıcır gıcır çalışıyor
<lessent> ben de pentium 4 çalıştırıyorum o şekilde
<abdullatif> Şuanda kullandığım laptop ubuntu yüklü işlemci 1.7 Pentium M
<lessent> lubuntu kurulu..
<abdullatif> pentium m diyorum abi
<abdullatif> Ubuntu 13.10 kullanıyorum
<abdullatif> 80 sonradan takılma harddisk
<lessent> mir denedin mi?
<lessent> 13.04 desteklemiyor
<ogny> lessent: mir ne ?
<abdullatif> os mu prog mu?
<lessent> nautilusun yerini alacak olan şey :D
<abdullatif> Hee
<lessent> dosya aramaları falan inanılmaz hızlandırılmış.. bi kaç videosu vardı.. denemedim ama
<lessent> bi sn bulayım..
<ogny> nerde varmis
<lessent> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGcFkJtCJgQ
<abdullatif> Bende bir bakayım
<ogny> ubuntu'da mi
<lessent> evet
<ogny> hmmm
<lessent> mir yeni projesi ubuntunun
<ogny> unity icin miymis
<ogny> bakalim bi
<ogny> direk unity
<ogny> ama iyidir
<lessent> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/
<ogny> ohhhhaaa
<ogny> bayagi super yalniz
<ogny> arayuz kasiyolar bunlar ya
<ogny> bende masaustu ortami yok
<ogny> i3 tiling wm
<ogny> bu kadar masaustu kasmayi anlayamiyorum
<ogny> ama iyiymis yalan yok
<ogny> kullanicisi sever
<ogny> lessent: tesekkurler abi guzl haber
<lessent> agiyet olsun :)
<ogny> sadfadsfasfsafd
<lessent> 13.10 kurmak gerekiyor
<ogny> kurariq da acelemiz ne
<ogny> cikinca qurariq
<lessent> live çalıştırınca yer mi dedim de yemedi :D
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> hmm
<abdullatif> Hemen uygulamaya geçtim bende 13.10 var
<ogny> ne merakli adamsin
<ogny> bi de vaktim yok diyosun
<ogny> oooo 13.10 var adamda
<ogny> ne acelecisiniz yahu
<lessent> ondan sordum denedn mi diye
<abdullatif> pentium m procrecor var birde :D
<ogny> hehe
<abdullatif> Durun şimdi bir terminale geçiyorum
<lessent> abi bi aralar bende oyle çılgınlık vardı ki alfa kuruyodum paso çöküyodu :D fixlemeye çalışıyodum falan..
<lessent> gençlikte tabi :D
<ogny> ha oz aman bana
<ogny> vaktim yok
<ogny> demeyecen
<ogny> diyodum ama
<ogny> o kafayi atlatmissin
<ogny> anlasilan
<lessent> tam değil de..
<lessent> atlattım sayılır..
<ogny> hehe
<lessent> kırıntıları kaldı işte :)
<ogny> ben de
<ogny> usb'den ssd'ye gececem
<ogny> daha hizli okuma yapinca
<lessent> şahane
<ogny> cosucam
<lessent> yemin ediyorum şahane.
<ogny> ssd'leri arastirdim
<ogny> bi tane gozume kestirdim
<ogny> bi de ssd'yi
<lessent> sen hatırlıyosun di mi benim hard diskin bozuldugu günü? :D
<ogny> usb3.0dan degil
<ogny> direk yuvasindan
<ogny> laptopa bagliycam ya
<ogny> o da hiz kaybini engelleyecek
<lessent> aldım işte ben ssd
<ogny> lessent: tam hatirlayamadim abi
<ogny> haaa
<lessent> 4 saniyede açılıyor pc :D
<ogny> super
<ogny> ne aldin
<ogny> ben de arastiriyorum bayadir
<ogny> vay mk
<ogny> 4sn
<ogny> 3sn
<lessent> reboot 10 sn falan sürüyor :D
<ogny> 2sn
<ogny> acildi
<ogny> d;
<ogny> ohaaaa
<lessent> aynen..
<ogny> marka ney aldin lessent
<ogny> arastirdim bugun baya
<ogny> guzel seyler var
<lessent> valla çok iyi aldım ben..
<ogny> ama ucuyor fiyatlar
<lessent> internetten aldım bimeksten
<ogny> lessent: anlatsana yahu
<ogny> he
<ogny> linki duruyor mu
<lessent> dur maili silmediysem bakayım..
<ogny> oooo
<ogny> supersin
<ogny> hatta ben bunu bloglayayim
<ogny> baya bi merhale kattettim cunku
<ogny> ;)
<abdullatif> ogny
<ogny> he babam
<abdullatif> Benim sana tavsiyem
<abdullatif> Ubuntu kullan
<ogny> ubuntudayim su an
<abdullatif> Debian çöp abi ya
<abdullatif> Heegüzel
<ogny> haahhaahah
<ogny> amma sovdun
<ogny> ubuntudayim ama debian'i ariyorum
<abdullatif> Söverim bir şey gıcık ettimi beni çok söverim
<ogny> bunda abuk subuk o kadar paket update'i geliyor ki
<ogny> debian'da kafan rahat
<abdullatif> Beni uğraştırmıyorsa benim için bir şey gıcıktır
<ogny> hehe
<ogny> ilginc adamsin
<ogny> karnim acikti ya
<lessent> http://www.bimeks.com.tr/urun/126632/sandisk-128-gb-sata3-standart-ssd-disk-490mb-350mb.aspx
<lessent> buydu da fiyat artmış
<ogny> adsfsafsaf
<ogny> 209
<ogny> iyi yine be
<lessent> şahane..
<ogny> insallah pazartesi alicam
<lessent> 4 saniyede açılıyor bilgisayar :d
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> cok acayip
<ogny> bak sana samimi soyluyorum
<lessent> dosya kopyalaması falan efsane..
<ogny> benim usb' o kadar dandik ki
<ogny> bi terminal bi tarayici kullaniyom
<ogny> yeni terminal aciyorum
<ogny> 4 sn bekliyorum prompt gelsin
<lessent> hele blueray filmin falan varsa hissedersin kopyalarken
<ogny> ;d
<lessent> heheh :D
<ogny> haahahhah
<ogny> simdi ssd'ye gecresem
<ogny> bunye kaldirma
<lessent> usb için de araştırdım dur atayım bak sana da..
<ogny> infilak ederim
<ogny> olur abi
<ogny> corsair'i ovduler
<lessent> kapatmışım ya
<ogny> olsun problem yok
<lessent> dx.comda vardı bi tane
<ogny> ben biraz musaadenizi isteyecem
<lessent> 32 gb
<ogny> cok guzel
<ogny> bulurum onu ben
<lessent> acayip hızlı..
<ogny> vaaay
<ogny> usb 3.0 mi
<lessent> tamam afiyet olsn jkardeşim..
<ogny> bakmak lazim
<lessent> evet
<ogny> sagolun gorusuruz
<ogny> cok iyi
<lessent> görüşürüz..
<ogny> lessent: peki
<ogny> bir sey daha son
<lessent> buyur..
<ogny> ssd'yi kullandigin bu makinadaki disk onceden de ssd miydi
<ogny> sata miydi
<lessent> sata idi
<lessent> açtım laptopu
<ogny> ssd'yi ayni porttan bagladin
<ogny> slot'tan
<lessent> taktım direk
<ogny> sorun olmadi
<ogny> super
<lessent> aynen
<ogny> sagol
<ogny> bye
<lessent> görüşürüz
<lessent> ben de öçıkayım beri
<lessent> bari*
<ogny> eyv. gorusuruz yine hoca
<ogny> bekleriz ;P
<lessent> eyw.. kendine iyi bak..
<ogny> sagol sen de
<lessent> inşallah..
<lessent> :)
<abdullatif> Uygulamadan sonra gözlemlerimi söyleyeceğim
<abdullatif> Ne yaptığım hakkında hiçbir fikrim yok :D
<abdullatif> Komut listesine daldım gittim ne komut veriyorsa sırayla giriyorum bakalım ne olacak
<abdullatif> :D
<abdullatif> ogny
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-04
<abdullatif> Masaüstüne geçiş yaptım
<Conqueror> iyi geceler, bu saatte hala uyanık olanlar kimler? :P
<abdullatif> Ben
<Conqueror> merhaba
<abdullatif> Merhabalar
<abdullatif_> a
<doganaydin> selam millet naber
<etsw> selaaamm
<doganaydin> selam etsw
<sa__> beyler ya ben ubuntu kurdum da bilgisayarıma eskiden 12.10 kuruluydu ben 12.04 kurmak istedim ancak şimdi 2 tane ubuntu sistemim var
<sa__> napsak ona ?
<sa__> why
<magdur> hacılar
<magdur> benim ubuntuyu yanlış kurdum ben
<magdur> evet
<magdur> noldu ?
<magdur> camiue gedek
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-28
<hwpplayer1> İyi Bayramlar arkadaşlar :)
<hwpplayer1> Bayramınız mübarek olsun !
<hwpplayer1> Görüşmek üzere :)
<astiages> s.a
<slarikan> a slm
<astiages> Hayırlı bayramlar birde tabi :)
<slarikan> hayırlı bayramlar
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-29
<suat> slmlr
<suat> linuxde wındows live usb yazacak bir program varrmı
<astiages> s.a
<hwpplayer1> aleyküm selam
<Conqueror> http://www.linuxnet.com.tr/ buradaki foruma takılan var mı aramızda?
<hwpplayer1> http://forum.linuxmint.net.tr/index.php evet burada varım
<hwpplayer1> sormak istediğin soru nedir ?
<hwpplayer1> pardon yanlış okudum senin yazını
<Conqueror> bundan 5-6 yıl önce çok heyecanlı bir linux topluluğu vardı hem IRC tarafında hem HTTP tarafında
<Conqueror> onca millet ne oldu onu anlamaya çalışıyorum :)
<hwpplayer1> benim verdiğim forum aktiftir oraya gelebilirsin
<Conqueror> linuxmint tarafında da eren kovancı bayağı bir yıl yürütücülük yaptı sanırım
<hwpplayer1> iyi bir yönetimi var ve bilgi veren deneyimli üyeleri
<hwpplayer1> eren isminde birisi yok nickleri var
<Conqueror> linuxmint yönetimi de değişti sanıyorum?
<hwpplayer1> Ocean var mesela proje sorumlusu
<Conqueror> hmm hiç duymadım daha önce :)
<hwpplayer1> Butterfly var sonra
<hwpplayer1> Ocean ve Butterfly proje sorumlularıdır
<Conqueror> evet görünüyor linuxmint türkiye tarafında
<hwpplayer1> Debian forumuna da üyeyim
<hwpplayer1> Bu iki forumda sorunlarını çözebilirsin diye düşünüyorum
<hwpplayer1> ama ben daha çok Mint forumundayım
<Conqueror> sanırım bu forum dalında en oturmuş forum yıllardır ubuntu-tr.net
<Conqueror> (ben de linuxmint kullanıyorum bu arada :D)
<hwpplayer1> Mint iyidir sevdim
<Conqueror> Rank	Distribution	H.P.D*
<Conqueror> 1	Mint	3263<
<Conqueror> 2	Ubuntu	2164>
<hwpplayer1> sıralamanın yer aldığı site neresi ?
<Conqueror> http://distrowatch.com
<hwpplayer1> anladım
<hwpplayer1> bu site bilinen bir site zaten
<Conqueror> hwpplayer1, siz ne işle meşgulsünüz, kaç yıllık GNU/Linux kullanıcısısınız?
<hwpplayer1> özelden yazıyorum
<Conqueror> çok mu özel sordum yav :) ok
<astiages> Conqueror:  Mint eski ekip dağıldı
<astiages> Bu forum yeni bir ekip tarafından yürütülüyor
<Conqueror> astiages, ubuntu-tr'den sonra en istikrarlı ekip onlar gibi görünüyordu
<Conqueror> işin iç yüzü nedir, ne oldu da dağıldılar?
<astiages> Hayli tartışmalı bir ayrılık oldu, duymamanız ilgin olmuş
<astiages> ilginç
<Conqueror> çok yakın takip etmiyorum/edemiyorum
<Conqueror> aydınlatırsanız öğrenmiş oluruz :)
<astiages> https://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=40093.0
<astiages> epey uzun bir konu
<astiages> beş altı farklı açıklama
<astiages> ve yine bildiğim kadarıyla üç farklı forum açma teşebbüsü ve kavgası oldu
<astiages> Yani neresinden başlayayım ki
<astiages> :)
<hwpplayer1> neyin kavgası ki bu
<astiages> Bir grup forumun sisyasete alet olduğunu savundu
<astiages> diğeri yok böyle şey dedi
<astiages> https://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=40410.0
<Conqueror> :-/
<astiages> http://forum.shiftdelete.net/linux/357614-linux-mint-turkiye-yeniden-yapilaniyor.html
<astiages> Yazık oldu, oldukca iyi bir hava yakalamışlardı
<hwpplayer1> şu an org.tr adresi açılmıyor
<hwpplayer1> siyasete alet olma iddiası nereden geliyor
<hwpplayer1> nasıl siyasete alet olunuyormuş
<astiages> Yahu link atıyoruz ya
<astiages> Bi zahmet okuyun
<hwpplayer1> tamam ilk cümleleri okudum
<hwpplayer1> geri kalanı da okuyayım
<Conqueror> ülen arkadaş
<Conqueror> zaten hepi topu toplasan 2-3 tane forum vardı
<Conqueror> onlarda kapansın hepten yok olup gidelim
<Conqueror> :-(
<hwpplayer1> neyse mint forumu var artık
<turgay> :)
<turgay> türkiyede yapı böyle
<turgay> her konuda ekip olarak çalışmayı her düşüncey değer vermeyi beceremiyoruz
<turgay> uluslarası bir linux olayına türkiye de de olanak sağlansa güzel olurdu
<turgay> avrupada linux ile alakalı genelde almanya civarında oluyor
<turgay> gsoc olayında türkiyeden katılım olmuyor sanırım
<Conqueror> turgay, var var oluyor da çok çok sınırlı Necdet Yücel'in yazıları oluyor blog'unda her sene TR'den katılan sayısı vs.
<Conqueror> tabii bunlar bireysel çabayla olan şeyler oluyor
<astiages> türkiyede 5 6 katılı oluyordu
<astiages> bu yıl 15 kişi katılmış
<turgay> necdet hoca daha dönemleri kadar aktif değil sanırım
<astiages> Genelde hintliler yoğun ilgi gösteriyor, bizde pek ilgi gelişmedi sanırım
<turgay> astiages:  parçalara bölünmüş veya küstürülmüş bir kısım var
<Conqueror> pardus'la tavan olan sonra pardüs'le tabana dönen bir süreç...
<astiages> Onlarda kendi yollarını bulsun canım
<turgay> üniversitelerde  yapıların olmayışıda üzüntü verici
<astiages> microsoft fzlasıyla bloke etmiş
<turgay> amerikada neden bloke edemiyor
<turgay> söğüt gölgesinde yatmak varken kim çalışsın
<turgay> bizim akedemisyenlerimiz siyaset peşinde koşacağına işlerine baksınlar
<astiages> e özgür yazılımın çıkış yeride amerika
<turgay> wc kuyruğunda bile prof ünvanlarını kullanmakyı ihmal etmiyorlar
<turgay> üniversiteler ülkelerin arge bölümleridir
<astiages> bilişim noktasından bakarsak, türkiyede bilisiyara = windowstur
<astiages> E denklemden fazla bir şey çıkmaz
<turgay> her konu aynıdır
<turgay> türksat 4 a uydusunun akıbetini kim biliyor
<astiages> Bırakalım linux'u mac alıp windows kurup kullanan bir anlayıştan bahsediyoruz
<hwpplayer1> evet geliyor öyle müşteriler
<Conqueror> çok afedersiniz de, kaç tane üniversitenin eğitim/öğretimini biliyorsunuz da böyle bir soyutlama/genelleme yapabiliyorsunuz? Kaçını gezdiniz? Çok merak ettim :)
<astiages> Conqueror:  Hiç aya çıktın mı?
<Conqueror> hayır
<turgay> Conqueror:  tabelalarını altın yaldız yerlerini memrmer yapmak olayı çözmüyor
<turgay> ortada bir ürün varda biz mi görmüyoruz
<astiages> E ay yuvarlaktır filan deme eğer konu ayın şekli olursa
<Conqueror> hehehe :)
<Conqueror> abi olaya çamur atmak en kolay yolu
<Conqueror> yani ufak tefek de mi bir şey yapmıyorlar bu üniler sanıyorsunuz?
<astiages> Ne yapıyorlar
<astiages> Bilmek istiyoruz
<turgay> meraktan soruyorum ne yapıyorlar
<astiages> O kadar
<turgay> feza arştırmalarımı yapıyorlar
<Conqueror> dediğiniz gibi büyük bir m$ hakimeyeti var dersler ona bağımlı ilerliyor maalesef
<astiages> Conqueror:  Konumuz, bilişim
<turgay> uzay araştırmaları için iki adet teleskop var bu ülkede
<Conqueror> ama bunu tersine çevirmeye çalışan akademisyenler de var
<turgay> Conqueror:  küçük bir çekirdek yapı dediğin gibi
<turgay> ama bu geneli kapsamıyor
<turgay> çomü mesela necdet yücel
<hwpplayer1> Linux'a geçmek kolay biliyorsunuz zor olan para verip kısıtlı kapalı kaynak Microsoft ürünleri kullanmak
<hwpplayer1> bunun ülkeye maliyeti bilgi gizliliği sorunları tartışılmaz
<turgay> ben windows kullanamıyorum
<turgay> ekran bana ben ekrana bakıyorum
<turgay> :D
<hwpplayer1> Windows'un kullanılması ayrı bir konu sorun tüm dünyanın Linux'u temel alması
<turgay> hwpplayer1:  meclis kayıtlarına bakarsan bakanlıkların elindeki bilgisayarların sayısını bile bilmediği bir zamandayız
<Conqueror> turgay, gözün bozulur fazla bakma hehehe :D
<turgay> başka bir rezil ülke yoktur envarter kaydını tutamayan
<astiages> Valla bende win kullanamıyorum
<hwpplayer1> kullanmayalım zaten Windows :)
<hwpplayer1> zamanla bir değişim gözlenmesi mümkün olabilir çünkü geçilecek başka sistem yok sadece Linux var
<hwpplayer1> Otobüs Metrobüs sistemlerinde debian kullanılıyormuş mesela
<hwpplayer1> mecbur kalınınca kullanılıyor demek ki
<turgay> brezilya  çin rusya örneği var
<Conqueror> hahaha ATM'ler Win XP'de hala
<Conqueror> onu ne yapacağız ;)
<hwpplayer1> Rusya direk Linux'a geçti hatta işlemcilerini değiştirdi
<turgay> kuzey kore muhtemelen windows çok az giren ülkedir :D
<Conqueror> İzmir METRO'nun içindeki bilgilendirme ekranlarının arkasında da Win var, bir ara göçtü Çince bir şeyler yazdıydı :D
<astiages> hwpplayer1:  sadece Linux yok, BSD ve diğer unix türevleride varda, şu an en sesi gür olan Linux :)
<hwpplayer1> evet ben kabaca Linux diyorum hatırlattığın için sağol
<astiages> turgay:  kk de baya canlı bir bilişim dünyası varmış, okuyunca şaşırdım
<turgay> paketleme standardı getirilse bazı noktalar ortak hale getirilse daha hızlı ilerleyecek
<turgay> android  büyük katkı sağlaı linux üzerinde
<hwpplayer1> Kuzey kore ne kullanıyor ? Herhalde Windows değildir ?
<turgay> tabletler akıllı telefonlar ile linux seviye atladı
<astiages> araştırmak lazım
<turgay> kk kutlamalar vardı akşam canlı yayında izledim
<astiages> Çin Ubuntu-Kylin e geçti
<turgay> her yerde havai fişekler patlatılıyordu
<turgay> rusya  windows kodları üzerinde işletim sistemi geliştirmeye çalışıyor
<turgay> devlet desteği ile
<astiages> Çin'in yeni os'u : http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<hwpplayer1> Linux üzerine inşaa edilen işletim sistemi, Red Star Linux ismini taşıyor. Üçüncü versiyonu tamamlanan işletim sistemi ülkede 10 yıla yakındır kullanılıyor.
<hwpplayer1> http://www.chip.com.tr/haber/kuzey-kore-nin-isletim-sistemi-ortaya-cikiyor_45215.html
<turgay> nüfus vs bakımından brezilya linux kanosunda büyük aşamalar kaydetti
<astiages> CHİP win dışı sistemleri bilmediği içi çoğu zaman saçmalıyor
<astiages> Mac os benzeri demiş. Mac'ın aqusaının gnome 2 çatallaması olduğunu bilmiyor tabi
<hwpplayer1> önüme ilk gelen link'i attım
<astiages> Red Star da gnome var düpedüz yahu
<astiages> Gnome + Docky
<turgay> aynısını pardus üzerinde yapmışlardı
<astiages> İconlar oxgen sanırım
<turgay> debian +gnome =pardus
<astiages> kmail simgesi var
<astiages> acaba debian mı
<hwpplayer1> evet kmail'i gördüm
<astiages> çin de ubuntu kullanıyor
<astiages> uzak doğu komple deb tabanlı olmuş abi :)
<hwpplayer1> diğer ülkeleri biliyor musunuz ?
<hwpplayer1> diğer asya ülkelerini yani
<hwpplayer1> tüm dünyanın unix benzerlerine ve GNU/Linux'a geçmesi lazım
<hwpplayer1> özellikle senin güvenlik paranoyağı dediğin netbsd miydi ?
<turgay> wikileaks  ülkere düşünme için fırsat verdi :)
<Conqueror> turgay archlinuxtr.org tayfası hakkında bilgin var mı?
<turgay> windowsun afrika ülkerinde muhaliflerin küşüsel yazışmalarını nasıl iktidarla paylaştığı unutulmamalı
<Conqueror> *archtr.org
<astiages> archlinux tr de de kavga çıktı :)
<hwpplayer1> şimdi neyin kavgası
<astiages> şu ana iki forumu mu var
<astiages> Takip etmeyi bırakmıştım
<astiages> Cumali ve Emir bir forum açmıştı
<Conqueror> astiages, onlarda ne kavgası çıktı :D
<astiages> Birde pacoların forum vardı sanırım
<Conqueror> archtr.org 'da sanırım şu an cumali yürütüyor
<Conqueror> heheh paco yaşıyor mu hala :D
<astiages> Conqueror:  tam hatırlamıyorum
<astiages> paco ölümsüzdür :)
<turgay> paco gördüğüm yok son zamanlarda
<astiages> farklı nickle ortamlarda olabilir
<Conqueror> onun gibi birisi bir daha freenode tarihinde olamaz zaten :D
<turgay> paco iyidir
<hwpplayer1> böyle Linux gibi bir fırsat bir daha ele geçmez :)
<hwpplayer1> adam akıllı kullanıp geliştirelim şunu
<turgay> daldan dala konmakla oluyor
<hwpplayer1> daldan dala ? anlamadım
<turgay> destek olmak isteyenler  çeviri yapabilir
<turgay> hwpplayer1:  senin için yazmadım
<hwpplayer1> tamam sağol
<turgay> yazılanlar açıklıyor zaten
<turgay> biri diğeri ile kavgalı başka forum
<turgay> olmadı başka dağıtım
<turgay> orda başka bir olay hop başka bir yer
<astiages> #archlinux-tr
<Conqueror> astiages, biliyorum :)
<hwpplayer1> burdan sonra oraya da takılırım
<Conqueror> hsngörmüş müydü neydi bi arch'ci vardı bayağı sağlamdı ya o adam
<astiages> hwpplayer1:  eskisi gibiyse barınamazsın :)
<astiages> Conqueror:  mintciydi o
<hwpplayer1> sorun değil ne olabilir ki
<astiages> küfür yersin :)
<astiages> sen paco ya denk gelmedin tabi
<hwpplayer1> hmm arch linux kurdum ben zaten
<Conqueror> astiages, arch üzerine yazdığı bir kaç dokümanı biliyorum o da iyiydi :)
<turgay> araştırma yapmayıp herşeyi sorarsan tabiki küfür yersin
<astiages> contemp'in arch dökümanları güzeldi
<hwpplayer1> sadece merhaba diyecektim :)
<astiages> ama o da ortamları bıraktı sanırım
<astiages> Conqueror:  hsngems arch tr ekibinde değil miydi en son. Cumalilerle
<Conqueror> bundan 1-2 sene önce o forumda okumuştum işte ondan diyorum :)
<astiages> Onların birde sanırım bir opensource-tr ve bilişim platformu projesi vardı
<astiages> ne oldu bilmiyorum
<astiages> archlinux-tr kanalı forumun olmadığı için soamazsın da
<Conqueror> http://bit.ly/XacfwL
<hwpplayer1> http://archtr.org/forum/
<turgay> boş zamanalarınıza destek olmak isterseniz http://translationproject.org/team/tr.html
<hwpplayer1> kaydettim sık kullanılanlara
<hwpplayer1> ya da ismi neyse kaydettim
<turgay> birçok uygulama farklı işletim sistemlerinde de kullanıyor zaten
<turgay> hiç olmaz sa türkçe desteğin yaygınlaşmasında  birazcıkta olsa destek olur
<hwpplayer1> ingilizceyi ilerleteyim bunu düşüneceim
<hwpplayer1> düşüneceğim
<hwpplayer1> Linux varken kullanamamak işkence olur
<hwpplayer1> kullanamamak geliştirememek
<turgay> windows üzrinde de kullanılan programlar var orada :)
<hwpplayer1> ne gibi programlar
<turgay> verdiğim lkinkte programlar var zaten
<hwpplayer1> siteyi çözmeye çalışıyorum kusura bakma
<hwpplayer1> astiages merhaba
<turgay> hwpplayer1:  verdiğim türkçe takım sayfası alt kısımda programlar ve çeviri oranları mevcut
<hwpplayer1> mesela xchat mi ?
<hwpplayer1> Domain kısmındaki yazıları mı söylüyorsun ?
<hwpplayer1> neyse demek biraz daha çevirmene ihtiyaç var
<turgay> tabiki var
<turgay> çok çalışkan üniversitler bir takım kurup bir projeyi neden sahiplenmezler
<hwpplayer1> itü linux akademi eğitim kurumu var
<hwpplayer1> hatta orada eğitim göreceğim ilerde
<turgay> linux üzierinde en tanınmış olarak ubuntu desek kaç okul en azından çeviri konusunda bir ekibe sahip
<hwpplayer1> inşallah artar sayıları ne diyeyim
<turgay> herkes sahipleniyor ama sonra farklı yönlerde sahipleniyor
<turgay> kendi tapulu malına dönüşüyor sonra çatlaklar sonra dargınlık ve ayrılıklar oluyor
<turgay> açık kaynak gönül işi
<hwpplayer1> özgür yazılım konusunun tanımı bulunuyor sonra ne sorunlar oluşuyor bilemiyorum
<turgay> verdiğim linkte boş vakitlerde birkaç dizgede olsa çevirmek kardır
<turgay> çevirinin azı çoğu olmaz
<turgay> linux girişte bazı insanalr sırf ingilizce yüzünden uzaklaşabiliyor
<turgay> hoş türkçe olsa değişenm bir şey olmuyor
<turgay> okumayı sevmiyoruz
<hwpplayer1> son kullanıcı için yeterince kolaylık var
<hwpplayer1> Windows 8'den daha kolay gelecektir en azından Mint
<turgay> ben kubuntu kullanıyorum
<turgay> kde severim ben :D
<hwpplayer1> benim de Mint KDE
<hwpplayer1> kullanması zor değil
<turgay> kde 5 denediniz mi ?
<hwpplayer1> belki ilerde denerim daha yeniyim zaten
<hwpplayer1> sorularımdan da anlıyorsundur :)
<turgay> hwpplayer1:  bir sonraki sürüm muhtemelen kde 5 olarak gelir zaten
<turgay> daha haifif ve yeni teknolojileri barındıtrıyor
<hwpplayer1> ben Windows'tan kurtulurken Pardus kurdum
<hwpplayer1> bilmiyordum diğer sürümleri
<hwpplayer1> dedim yerli malı kullanalım
<hwpplayer1> pek iyi çıkmadı sanırım
<turgay> linuxta yerli yabancı olmaz
<turgay> kurduğun sürüm hangisi idi
<hwpplayer1> evet ben pek bilmiyordum tabi linux'u
<hwpplayer1> debian tabanlı vs diye okudum
<hwpplayer1> atladım tabi
<turgay> ha onda insan eli yopktu :D
<hwpplayer1> Pardus 2013 kurmuştum
<turgay> tamamen otomatik olarak debian paketlri kurulum dosyası yapılıyorrdu bir ptrogram ile
<hwpplayer1> astiages Mint önerdi
<hwpplayer1> iyi oldu
<hwpplayer1> sorun yok
<turgay> kubuntu kullanırım
<turgay> mavi sistemler adında bir teknoloji şirketi destek veriyor kubuntuya
<hwpplayer1> bir tek Nvidia kartı sorun çıkarıyor arada o da Nvidia'nın gıcıklığı
<turgay> birde kde geliştiricilerin bazıları bu şirket bünyasinde çalışıyor
<hwpplayer1> Free Software müthiş birşey kullanmak lazım
<hwpplayer1> kullanmak yani geliştirmek lazım
<turgay> yani kubuntu geliştiricileri ile kde geliştiricileri ortalam aynı birkaç kişiyi barındırıyor
<hwpplayer1> anladım
<turgay> diğerleri tabiki dünynın farklı noktalarından malum açık kaynak
<turgay> ha bu arada microsoft çalışanlarını bir kısmının işine son verecekmniş
<hwpplayer1> ne gibi ?
<turgay> 8.000 civarı yanlış hatırlamıyorsam
<hwpplayer1> ne sebeple son verecekmiş ?
<turgay> tekme kovma atma kapıyı gösterme :D
<turgay> hatırlamıyorum
<turgay> 18.000 kişi imiş tekmeyi vurmuş zaten
<hwpplayer1> hayırlısı olsun ne diyelim iş bulmak kolay değil
<turgay> Perşembe günü tüm Microsoft çalışanlarına bir mail atan şirketin CEO'su Satya Nadella, "İlk etapta 13 bin çalışanımızın işine son vereceğiz. İşten çıkarılacakların büyük kısmına en az 6 ay önceden haber vermeye çalışacağız" dedi.
<turgay>  İşten çıkarmaların daha çok Nisan ayında satın alınan cep telefonu üreticisi Nokia'da gerçekleşeceği belirtildi.
<hwpplayer1> internet sitesini paylaşır mısın
<turgay> 5 Haziran itibariyle Microsoft'un çalışan sayısı 127 bin olarak açıklanmıştı.
<turgay> http://www.bbc.co.uk/turkce/ekonomi/2014/07/140717_microsoft.shtml
<hwpplayer1> sağol
<turgay> mobil piyasasında hüsran yaşadıklarından bu yana çözü-m bulmaya çalışıyorlar
<turgay> mobile phone windows kullanan marka kalmadı sanrım
<turgay> şimdi htc yeni ürünşlerinde phone işletim sistemini deniyordu diye aklımda kalmış
<hwpplayer1> Android ve Linux mu öndedir diyorsun ?
<turgay> hwpplayer1:  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ac/World_Wide_Smartphone_Sales_Share.png
<turgay> yeterince açıklayıcı sanırım
<hwpplayer1> bakıyorum
<hwpplayer1> güzel bir android telefon almamın zamanı gelmiş
<hwpplayer1> c.mod ile kullanılan telefon Türkiye'de olsa
<turgay> hwpplayer1:  microsoft bu yüzden 25.000 kişiyi işten atıyor
<turgay> 2009 yılında 6.000 kişiye kapıyı göstermişlerdi  androidin yükselişi ile
<astiages> turgay:  kubuntu hala stabil olmadı maalesef
<astiages> masaüstümde kubuntu kurulu
<astiages> hala sık göçüyor
<astiages> Mint kde kadar stabil yapamadılar gitti
<hwpplayer1> http://oneplus.net/one
<turgay> astiages:  hata bildirimi yapmaktan vazgeçme :)
<astiages> yahu resmen debuggerman olup çıktık :)
<astiages> şu an mint enduser ligini önde götürüyor ya bakalım nereye kadar
<hwpplayer1> yabancı bir forumda da Mint'i öven bir yazı okumuştum
<turgay> astiages:  muhtemelen 14.10 ile wayland olacak x11 güle güle
<turgay> hwpplayer1:  göreceli bir kavramdır
<turgay> temel konular evet ufak buglar normaldir
<turgay> astiages:  ubuntu gölgesinden daha yeni ayrıldı
<hwpplayer1> ben de ubuntu telefonu bekliyorum o ne durumda
<turgay> o durduruldu sanırım aklımda bu şekilde kalmış
<turgay> telefon istiyorsan al sony  bak keyfine
<hwpplayer1> en iyisi sony mi diyorsun
<hwpplayer1> sony android
<turgay> evet android üzerinde çalışan ekibi iyi çalışıyor
<turgay> android uyarlaması olsun
<turgay> kendi uygulama uyarlamaları olsun
<turgay> donanım olsun
<turgay> kalite olsun iyidir
<turgay> fiyat biraz yüksek
<hwpplayer1> hangi modelden bahsediyorsun mesela
<turgay> xperia serisi ön arka cam su geçirmez 20+kamera falan fişman
<turgay> yazılım uygulaması konusunda çok iyiler
<turgay> samsung sony bunlar ideal
<turgay> sony yaratıcılıkta daha önde
<hwpplayer1> ucuza da xperia var
<hwpplayer1> neyse şu an telefon alamayacağım zaten
<astiages> turgay:  fiyat performans en iyi android hangisi
<turgay> astiages: araştırmak gerekir
<turgay> her gün yeni bir seri çıkıyor
<astiages> note 2 alınır mı hala sence
<turgay> astiages:  benim telefonum   370 lira
<hwpplayer1> benim kullandığım samsung da o fiyat aralığında
<hwpplayer1> tabi ekran küçük falan
<turgay> 4.3"
<hwpplayer1> bakayım benimkine
<hwpplayer1> http://www.samsung.com/tr/support/model/GT-S5301ZKATUR-techspecs
<turgay> android 4.0.3   ekran  4.3"   110 gr işlemci dual core 1GHz
<turgay> benim işimi şimdilik görüyor
<turgay> sony almamamın sebebi önümü görememem
<turgay> araba değiştirme gibi niyetim varddı ondan dahi vaz geçtim
<hwpplayer1> sony ile önünü göremiyor musun
<hwpplayer1> samsung daha mı güvenilir ?
<astiages> turgay:  z serisine baktın mı hiç
<turgay> astiages:  gözün destek görsün http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=171  :D
<turgay> astiages:  z serisi hoşuma gidiyor
<astiages> hangisini alırdın
<turgay> z1 güzeldi ama malum teknoloji hızı
<slarikan> slm
<turgay> a.s
<astiages> a.s
<turgay> şuan z2 var ama önümüzdeki zamanlarda yeni birşeyler var
<astiages> yok yok yeniler baya pahalı
<turgay> erkanlarda işlemcilerde yeni teknolojiler falan var
<astiages> http://www.vatanbilgisayar.com/sony-xperia-z-akilli-telefon-siyah.html
<astiages> Bu mu note 2 mi
<astiages> şu an fiyatları hemen hemen aynı
<hwpplayer1> aslında bu verdiğin uygundur
<astiages> http://www.teknosa.com/urunler/125070918/samsung-n7100-galaxy-note-ii-titan-gray-akilli-tel
<turgay> astiages: sony z plus gördün mü :)
<hwpplayer1> o kalem bir işe yarıyor mu
<astiages> turgay:  yok görmedim
<astiages> ondan soruyorum da
<turgay> plus değil ultra ismi yanlış yazmışım
<turgay> z1 ekran boyutu olrak büyük  http://www.teknosa.com/urunler/125071119/sony-xperia-z-ultra-siyah-akilli-telefon
<turgay> 6.4"
<astiages> 2.300 cıvarı yahu
<astiages> ben en fazla 1300 civarı bakıyorum :)
<turgay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecvjlxjA0eU
<turgay> astiages:  ürün alırken şikayet var gibi siteleri incele
<turgay> daha sonra aradığın özellikleri listele kamera işlemci ses görüntü aksesuar  vsvs
<turgay> daha sonra az çok çıkacaktır ortaya bir şeyler
<Conqueror> yahu telefona o kadar para vermeyin
<Conqueror> alın bi' GM Discovery {2}
<turgay> Conqueror:  benim telefıon 370 lira
<Conqueror> bakın keyfinize..
<Conqueror> turgay, ben de 650'ye almıştım geçen sene
<Conqueror> gayet iyi
<Conqueror> benimkisi GM Discovery
<Conqueror> şimdi 2'si çıktı onun fiyatı 888'lira olacakmış,
<turgay> tekolojiyi takip etmiyorum ben
<turgay> bozulana kadar devam
<thiras> mariadb mi oracle mysqli mi?
<thiras> hangisini tercih edersiniz?
<astiages> postgresql
<astiages> mysql
<Conqueror> thiras, ne işler çeviriyorsun :P
<turgay> thiras:  artı eksi yönerini incele kararında etkili olacaktır
<thiras> himm magento icin db lazimda
<thiras> saglam yuk bindiriyor artik nasil yazdilarsa
<turgay> kubuntu 14.10 alfa 2 yayınlanmış :)
<astiages> umarım sorunları çözmüşlerdir
<hwpplayer1> internet adresi paylaşırmısın ben de aratacağım turgay
<hwpplayer1> pek göremedim dediğini
<turgay> thiras:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_relational_database_management_systems
<Conqueror> hoşça kalın
<hwpplayer1> http://tr.kubuntu.org/?q=node/23
<hwpplayer1> bunu mu diyorsunuz
<thiras> tesekkurler
<turgay> thiras:  işini büyük oranda görecektir sanırım birçok ayrıntıya dokunulmuş
<thiras> evet inceliyorum
<turgay> hwpplayer1:  14.10 sürümü
<turgay> henüz piyasaya düşmemiş
<turgay> bu gece düşer
<hwpplayer1> aratınca çıkmadı zaten demek ondan yarın tam bakarım
<hwpplayer1> biraz bilgisayar başında değilim
<hwpplayer1> bir sorum var
<hwpplayer1> çok fazla remember the milk ekledim ve kaldıramıyorum
<hwpplayer1> paneli kaldırdım :S
<hwpplayer1> sonra ekledim
<hwpplayer1> ama eski kullanılanlar gitti
<hwpplayer1> son bir tane kalkmayan remember the milk var
<hwpplayer1> ne yapsam ?
<turgay> hwpplayer1:  hayal gücüne kalmış
<hwpplayer1> bilgisayarı yeniden başlatıp o simgeyi kaldırabilir miyim ?
<turgay> astiages:  hwpplayer1 telefon alırken eldiven testi yapın ileride artılarını görürsünüz :)
<hwpplayer1> düşüneceğim :)
<hwpplayer1> benim çıkmam lazım bir yeniden başlatayım
<astiages> turgay:  o ne
<astiages> Kartagis:  bu airdroid iyi hoş da, wifi yoksa işe yaramıyor
<astiages> sinyal az ise yine ayaramıyor
<turgay> astiages:  benim internetim sınırsız
<astiages> usb ile olmadı bluetooth ile birlikte aynı işlevi görecek bir şey yok mu acaba
<astiages> turgay:  her yerde net olmuyor
<astiages> dışarı çıktın mesela falan filan
<turgay> astiages:  internet kısıtlaması yapabilirsiniz evinizde veya bildiğmni,z mekanlarda bir tık ile wifi kulalanbilirsiniz
<hwpplayer1> gitmiş !
<hwpplayer1> o kadar çok tıkladım ki programcığı eklemek için ondan oldu sanırım
<turgay> astiages:  3g telefon hattımda sınırsız internet var genel olarak çekiyor bende
<astiages> hwpplayer1:  windows alışkanlığı işte en basit sorunda bile restart yapma
<hwpplayer1> aslında haklısın :9
<turgay> astiages:  hwpplayer1 eldiven testi şudur http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK5NZEOMXlg
<astiages> turgay:  telefonu pc üzerinde kontrol etmek için hangi programı kullanıyorsun
<astiages> ben linux da wammu kullanırdım
<turgay> kde connect  kendi kde uygulaması
<astiages> kubntuya kurdum
<turgay> telefon çaldığında pc bildirim yapıyor mesaj vs gözüküyor
<astiages> ama bir wammu, bitpim gibi değil
<turgay> denedin mi ?
<astiages> windeki moborobo gibi hiç değil
<astiages> turgay:  kubuntu da denedim
<astiages> hala da kurulu
<astiages> güncelleme de aldı sanırım
<turgay> evet hatalarını bildir
<turgay> şuan aktif geliştirme sürecine girdi
<turgay> plasma 5.1 için  :)
<astiages> Evet, takip ediyorum onu
<astiages> 5.1 i bekliyoruz
<astiages> Görüntülere de baktım
<astiages> minimal bir şey yapmışlar sanırım
<turgay> astiages:  telefon android sürümü ile de alakalı konnect
<astiages> bir sadeleşme arayışı var piyasada
<astiages> ben c.mod kullanıyorum
<turgay> yeni sürümlerde çalışıyor bazı özellikler 4.0 öncesi temel özellikler var sadece
<astiages> en düşük 4.3 oluyor
<turgay> benim telefon sürümü 4.0.3
<astiages> archos kur tamamdır  :)
<astiages> tel uçsun
<turgay> astiages: http://i.hizliresim.com/V2vrWq.png
<hwpplayer1> iyiymiş
<astiages> bende sadece ping atabiliyorum
<hwpplayer1> biraz dışardayım sağolun
<turgay> astiages:  iki uygulamayıda kurdun değpil mi ?
<astiages> Tabi
<turgay> bluetooth açık  ?
<astiages> yani :)
<turgay> eşleşme olmuyor mu ?
<astiages> aca c.mod dan kaynaklı bir şey olabilir mi
<astiages> eşleşmede oluyor
<astiages> ama arada atıyor
<astiages> bir mint üzerinde deneyeyeim
<turgay> hata kaydı bildir
<astiages> bir mintte de deneyeyim de
<turgay> tabiki
<turgay> geri bildirim olacak ki program gelişsin
<turgay> geliştirci rüyasında göremiyor hataları :)
<astiages> haklısın tabi
<turgay> ha birde türkçe çevirisi lazım
<astiages> evet
<turgay> gerçi toplamda 200 dizge olması lazım
<astiages> wammu ayarında da gelişkin olması lazım
<astiages> belki öyledir de
<turgay> 160 dizge imiş çeviri bölümü  http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/team/tr/playground-base/
<astiages> İngilizcem biraz gelişkin olsa hemen atlarımda işte yok :)
<turgay> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/l10n-kde4/templates/messages/playground-base/kdeconnect-cli.pot
<turgay> gelişkin bir ingilizceye pekte gerek yok
<astiages> hımm
<astiages> bu mevzuyu bir inceleyeyeim
<turgay> alt alta birkaç kde konnect yazan çeviri dosyları
<hwpplayer1> çeviri için sadece ingilizce yetiyor sanırım başka birşey sorsam bulanık mantık ile ilgili bir bilginiz var mıdır ?
<turgay> hwpplayer1: sorabilirsin
<turgay> hwpplayer1:  bulanık mantık nedir ?
<hwpplayer1> bildiğim kadarıyla özellikle gömülü sistem denen cihazlarda ve robotlarda bulanık mantık ile programlama yapıldığı
<hwpplayer1> bulanık mantık'ta sıcak ile soğuk 0 ile 1 arasında değer vere ilmek mümkündür
<hwpplayer1> gerçeğe yakın bir felsefe mantık disiplinidir
<hwpplayer1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuzzy_logic
<hwpplayer1> acaba programlama ile ilişkisi tam olarak nedir diye düşündüm
<turgay> bilgim yok
<hwpplayer1> geleceğin teknolojisini ilgilendiren bir durum yapay zeka falan
<hwpplayer1> astiages çözebildin mi sorununu ?
<astiages> hwpplayer1:  benim sorunum yok yahu
<hwpplayer1> az önce konuştuğunuz konu yani
<astiages> sorun yoktu orada
<hwpplayer1> ben yanlış anladım o zaman pardon
<hwpplayer1> biraz dışardayım sağolun
<thiras> telefonda birini arayinca kisa dit geliyor sadece
<thiras> anlamini bilen var mi?
<thiras> spesifik bir kisiyi ariyinca yani
<thiras> mesgul calmiyor aradiginiz numaraya ulasilamiyor falan demiyor
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<astiages> ElixirVitae:  a.s
<ElixirVitae> s.a. astiages
<ElixirVitae> thiras, aradığın telefon numarasının başka bir operatörde olduğunu ifade eder o ses.
<thiras> ElixirVitae, hayir ya o degil
<thiras> garip bir ses duyuluyor sonra arama bitiyor direk
<ElixirVitae> Bağlantı yapılamayınca olur o.
<thiras> enteresan cunku baya full cekiyor telefon heryeri arayabiliyorum
<thiras> herhalde karsi taraf baglanti yapamiyor
<thiras> mcrpyt ne problem cikardi ya
<thiras> hersey yerli yerinde yinede bulamiyor apache
<thiras> fpm'ye gecirdim diye mi acaba?
<thiras> malim ya ben fpm'yi restart etmedim 30 dktir ugrasiyorum
<thiras> cozdum simdi
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-30
<hwpplayer1> #linux kanalını takip eden ve tartışmanın , sanıyorum sanallaştırma ile ilgili , ne anlama geldiğini bilen var mıdır ?
<Conqueror> drşsöşst
<Conqueror> hops
<Conqueror> selamlar
<hwpplayer1> aleyküm selam bayramınız mübarek olsun
<astiages> s.a
<hwpplayer1> aleyküm selam
<hwpplayer1> Revolution OS'a bakıyordum :)
<hwpplayer1> bugün #linux kanalında sanıyorum iki saat sanallaştırma tartıştılar
<hwpplayer1> öyle mi böyle mi sen bana bunu dedin falan
<turgay> ascent türkçesi ne olur
<hwpplayer1> https://translate.google.com/#en/tr/ascent bunu mu soruyorsun
<turgay> tüplü dalış  olarak türkçesi ne olur
<turgay> tırmanme yükselme  :)
<hwpplayer1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underwater_diving olabilir seninki
<hwpplayer1> biraz dışardayım
<turgay> suat:
<suat_> slmlr
<suat_> bu guasel ircın sorunu nediracaba
<suat_> bu dıger suatları nasıl atacam kanalda
<hwpplayer1> biraz dışarıdayım :)
<astiages> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2014-07-31
<Kartagis> merhaba
<Kartagis> uyanık olan var mı?
<astiages> s.a
<suat> slmlr
<suat> cross over nasıl sılınır ubuntuda
<angs> apt-get remove crossover eger terminal'den yuklediysen
<angs> ubuntu software center'dan yuklediysen yine ayni yerden silebilirsin
<suat_> sılınmıyor abı onlarla
<suat_> bin dosyası ıle kurdumda
<angs> bu link'e gore http://www.codeweavers.com/support/wiki/linux/linuxtutorial/uninstall  sudo rm -fr /opt/cxoffice && rm -fr ~/.cxoffice
<suat_> sagol abi
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-01
<suat> slmlr
<hwpplayer1> Rica etsem bir kontrol edebilir misini alan adı satın almak istiyorum çok ucuz gösteriyor sadece alan adı 5 tl gibi gösteriyor indirim mi var tr.godaddy.com'da
<Kartagis> beyler bir sorunum var
<Kartagis> vinn takıyorum, bağlantıyı yaratıyorum, bağlanıyorum, yapacaklarımı yapıyorum, bağlantıyı kesiyorum
<Kartagis> sonra tekrar bağlanabilmek için tekrar bağlantı yaratmam gerekiyor
<Kartagis> nedendir?
<astiages> s.a
<ElixirVitae> a.s. astiages
<Kartagis> [23:04:04] <Kartagis> beyler bir sorunum var
<Kartagis> [23:05:28] <Kartagis> vinn takıyorum, bağlantıyı yaratıyorum, bağlanıyorum, yapacaklarımı yapıyorum, bağlantıyı kesiyorum
<Kartagis> [23:05:59] <Kartagis> sonra tekrar bağlanabilmek için tekrar bağlantı yaratmam gerekiyor
<Kartagis> [23:06:03] <Kartagis> nedendir?
<astiages> Normalde, artık herhangi bir konfigürasyon yapmadan direkt vinn ile bağlanıyorum
<astiages> Daha önceleri, ayarlama filan yapmak gerekiyordu
<astiages> mgb filan seçmek gerekiyordu aklımda kaldığı kadarıyla
<astiages> Linux Mint kde de, vinn'i tak, bağlantılardan seç ve bağlan oluyor şimdilerde
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-02
<debrisrat> merhabalar
<debrisrat> herkesin geçmiş bayramı mubarek olsun
<hwpplayer1> teşekkür ederim bayramın mübarek olsun
<hwpplayer1> itü linux akademi'nin verdiği eğitimler hakkında yorum yapmak isteyen var mıdır ?Başlangıç için iyi midir ?
<hwpplayer1> http://btegitimleri.itu.edu.tr/ila/?egitim-bilgileri/bireysel-egitimler
<hwpplayer1> sanırım buradan başlamak daha iyi olacak
 * debrisrat hi!
<thiras_> domainden anlayan var mi?
<Kartagis> ne gibi thiras?
<thiras> Kartagis, elimde bir domain var
<thiras> daha dogrusu
<thiras> 3 saat sonra silinecek
<thiras> name.com'da
<thiras> su anda 12 dolara satiyor
<thiras> name.com expring olarak gosteriyor
<thiras> domain 2012 kayitli
<thiras> silinmeden alsam yasini sifirlanmadan kurtarabilir miyim?
<Kartagis> evet
<thiras> o halde silinmeden alayim bunu 2012 kayitli
<thiras> generik .org deger degil mi sencede?
<Kartagis> bulunsun
<Kartagis> generic olsa daha iyi olur
<thiras> silindikten sonra 0.50 doalra aliyorum cunku
<thiras> 11.50 dolar 2 yasa deger mi yani?
<Kartagis> ne için kullanacaksın?
<thiras> icerik yapacagim
<thiras> cok cok iyi bir teklif gelmezse satmayi dusunmuyorum
<Kartagis> değer o zaman
<thiras> anladim cok sagol
<hwpplayer1> generik dot org sitesini internette göremedim herhalde yayında olan bir site değil ondan görülmüyor
<hwpplayer1> generik  .  org is taken! diyor herhalde sen aldın
<astiages> s.a
<hwpplayer1> aleyküm selam
<Kartagis> astiages: merhaba
<Kartagis> dünkü sorunla ilgili olarak ubuntu altında yapabileceğim bir şey yok mu?
<astiages> Kartagis:  Ubuntunun normalde görmesi lazım
<Kartagis> görüyor görmesine
<Kartagis> bağlantıyı da yapıyor
<Kartagis> ama tekrar bağlanabilmek için tekrar bağlantı yaratmam gerekiyor
<astiages> Bir bakayım
<astiages> Kartagis:  vinn'ın huawei'nin mobil modem'i mi yoksa zte'nin mi?
<astiages> Birde bunu denedin mi hiç : modem-manager-gui
<astiages> ubuntu depolarında olması lazım
<astiages> turkcellin huawei den apardığı mobil modem'lerle kullanmıştım
<astiages> huawei'nin normalde mobil modem manager yazılımları var, ama hepsi win için sanırım, uzun zamandır bakmadım
<astiages> Evet, depolarda varmış : https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/modem-manager-gui/
<ArTeS> sa
<astiages> a.s
<hwpplayer1> a.s.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-03
<astiages> s.a
<Semtex-h> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-27
<akar1m_> selam
<akar1m_> ubuntu-t
<akar1m_> r
<akar1m_> nasılsınız
<akar1m_> görüşmeyeli
<akar1m_> Kartagis:
<akar1m_> :D
<akar1m_> çürüdün burda :D
<steve__> naber
<hwpplayer1> merhaba
<hwpplayer1> nasılsınız
<steve__> elhamdulillah siz
<steve__> universitelimisiniz yoksa meslekdemi
<hwpplayer1> üniversiteyi bitirdim ben
<hwpplayer1> çalışıyorum
<steve__> nerden mezun?
<steve__> bolum?
<hwpplayer1> bilecik iktisat
<hwpplayer1> siz
<steve__> ben suan okuyorum
<steve__> ogrenciyim
<hwpplayer1> hangi bölüm
<steve__> muhendislik
<steve__> ubuntu ile alakan ne?
<hwpplayer1> öğreniyorum
<steve__> masallah
<hwpplayer1> C çalışıyorum
<steve__> vay super
<steve__> ozel bisey varmi?
<hwpplayer1> ne gibi
<steve__> yani c ile yaptigin
<hwpplayer1> hayır daha başındayım
<steve__> anladim
<steve__> yardim lazimsa cekinme
<hwpplayer1> html css biliyorum
<hwpplayer1> tamam sağol
<hwpplayer1> yavaş yavaş dil sorunumu çözücem
<hwpplayer1> github sayfama gelir misin
<steve__> cok iyi. dil sorunu derken ingilizcemi?
<steve__> programlama dilermi?
<hwpplayer1> code
<steve__> anladim
<hwpplayer1> github'da organizasyon kurdum
<steve__> bakayim istersen
<steve__> ne organizasyon?
<hwpplayer1> hwpplayers
<hwpplayer1> https://github.com/hwpplayer1
<hwpplayer1> yazılım donanım işte
<hwpplayer1> dil örnek kütüphaneleri yapıcam
<hwpplayer1> eğitim amaçlı
<hwpplayer1> sonra projelere girişicem
<hwpplayer1> c c++ python perl java
<hwpplayer1> vs
<hwpplayer1> github'a push etmeyi öğrendim
<hwpplayer1> ben yatıyorum yarın da burada olurum
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler
<steve__> tamam iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-28
<hwpplayer1> dayanamadım geldim
<fnoyanisi> web sayfasindan .mobi formatina nasil cevirebilirim bilen var mi?
<fnoyanisi> arada vecap vren olmadi sanirim
<lessent> Selamlar..
<serhanyildiz> Ä°yi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-30
<gulle> slmlr
<gulle> https://www.technopat.net/sosyal/konu/grundig-gnb-1150-b1-n2-bios-g%C3%BCncelleme.197545/
<gulle> burdakıler linuxde yabılır mı
<Kartagis> hayır
<gulle> pekı abi bunsuz lınux kurma yolu var mı
<Kartagis> burada anlatılan bios'u güncellemek
<Kartagis> sen linux kurmak istedigini soyluyorsun
<Kartagis> boyleyken kurulmuyor mu?
<gulle> yok abi
<gulle> uefi yı kabatamıyom
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> bilgim yok
<gulle> u efı nın kabanması ıçın bıos guncellemesı gerek mış
<gulle> şu lınux culerın iade etmesını engellemek için boyle bır yol bulmuşlar
<gulle> bıosu guncellemek için wını kuracan sözlesmeyı kabul edecen dava acamıyacan
<Kartagis> windows kur, bios'u güncelle, windows'u kaldır, linux kur
<gulle> sözleşmeyı kabul edınce abı ıade edemıyon
<Kartagis> tüketici mahkemesinde dava açma hakkın var
<Kartagis> yanıltıcı
<gulle> actım  zaten abi
<gulle> emin parasını
#ubuntu-tr 2015-07-31
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Kartagis> selam
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis, ubuntu-tr koyu muhtari :)
<fnoyanisi> geyige kimse yok, hadi sorum sorim bi de
<fnoyanisi> myvar=$( ls -l | awk '{ print length($9) }'); echo $myvar
<fnoyanisi> ciktisi 9 8 4 4 8 gibi bisey. burada en uzun stringi nasil bulurum?
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> nasıl gidiyor , nasılsınız ?
<turgay> çok hızlı gidiyor
<hwpplayer1> ben de özelleştirme yapıyorum biraz
<hwpplayer1> panelle ilgili
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-01
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> nasılsınız
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-02
<fnoyanisi> soru : surada daha etkin bi yol var mi ilk ve ikinci degiskenleri almak icin
<fnoyanisi> http://pastebin.com/UJ9hpeYS
<fnoyanisi> but, I am uncomfortable with using $1 and $2, because my script accepts command line argumets
<fnoyanisi> bunu da akidla tutmak lazim
<fnoyanisi> buna da cevap yok....muhabbet de yok
<fnoyanisi> kutuphane tam ya
<fnoyanisi> cit yok....
<ka1nsha> hocam çok bildiğimden değil
<ka1nsha> awk boşlukları almıyor muydu
<ka1nsha> benim gözüm ona çarptı
<fnoyanisi> set -- yerin soyle desem myvar=$(ls -l | awk .....)
<fnoyanisi> echo $myvae
<fnoyanisi> echo $myvar
<fnoyanisi> 20 9
<ka1nsha> bildiğimden değil hocam
<fnoyanisi> cikti veriyo, yani awk kismi dogru. print ile $() icerisindeki islemi de bi degiskene atabiliyorum ama, iki tane deger oldugu icin sikinti var
<ka1nsha> ben zaten bash scriptten anlamam
<fnoyanisi> bu sh :)
<ka1nsha> burda ne yaptığına dair pek bilgim de yok
<ka1nsha> ls -l ile listelediniz fakat awk ile
<ka1nsha> neyi
<ka1nsha> çekiyorsunuz
<ka1nsha> :)
<fnoyanisi> awk ile her ciktidaki dosya isimlerine bakiyorum. en uzun dosya ismini buluyorum
<fnoyanisi> max_len, en uzun dosya ismi
<fnoyanisi> cnt de kac tane cikti satiri oldugu
<ka1nsha> anladım hocam
<fnoyanisi> neyse birisi konusuyo bari, Kartagis'ten baska :P
<ka1nsha> :)
<fnoyanisi> kanal kutuphane gibi de , cit cikmiyo
<ka1nsha> anlamadıkdan sonra
<fnoyanisi> ben de anlamiyom, anlasam sormazdim :)
<ka1nsha> yani bilmedikden sonra
<ka1nsha> pythonla yazayım diycem de aynısını , tam olarak amacı sezemedim
<ka1nsha> :D
<fnoyanisi> yok, farkli bi scriptin icinde bi bolum bu
<fnoyanisi> sh ile olmasi lazim
<fnoyanisi> on tanimli shell bu
<turgay> ses
<ka1nsha> ses
<ka1nsha> turgay,
<turgay> çıt
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-02
<orcun9988> selamin hello
<orcun9988> anasini siktiklerim
<orcun9988> cevap verin
<isabelle> selamlar.
<ka1nsha> selam isabelle
<isabelle> selamlar.
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-04
<firehawk85> türkçe
#ubuntu-tr 2020-07-27
<nariyel> iyi günler
<nariyel> şey tracker ne ubuntuda ne yapıyor?
<nariyel> thiras: selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2020-07-29
<nariyel> üykü geldı
#ubuntu-tr 2020-08-01
<mertgor> selam arkadaşlar
